#ubports 2018-01-29
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> An update with the latest Ubuntu Touch News Desk link has just been dropped in the UBports News Channel.  To learn more about this news be sure to subscribe to the News Channel here: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot1> Mark Piercey was added by: Mark Piercey
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> Is Ubuntu touch still continues?
<tgBot1> <j2g2rp> of course, still continues 😊 that's because it's free software
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> I want it for new device
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> Can it be possible on mtk
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @maharudra108, mtk is the worst option to go for
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> mtk is hard to maintain and support. please use snapdragon
<tgBot1> <treesRsilent> @wayneoutthere, Thanks you and Joe for the latest update.  Keep 'em coming
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @vanyasem, If i try will u guys help me?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @maharudra108, make sure you have the appropriate trees before buying the phone
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> usually MTK phones don't have /vendor and /device trees, which is why it is impossible (or extremely hard) to port/maintain such devices
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @Mark Piercey, Hello mark. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @vanyasem, I have all and working
<tgBot1> <NSA_AMERICA> @maharudra108, Then go ahead
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> Without guide i can't do
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> And this is not like cm compiling that's why asked for your support
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Mark Piercey, Hello Mark. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> gopalesagar was added by: gopalesagar
<tgBot1> <NSA_AMERICA> @maharudra108, There is a guide
<tgBot1> <NSA_AMERICA> @maharudra108, http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @gopalesagar, Hello Sagar. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @maharudra108, Ivan is right. MTK is closed proprietary. Only manufacturers have access, under non-disclosure agreements. That is why you are meeting scepticism
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @NSA_AMERICA, ? Halium
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Halium is a compatibility layer to allow installation of Ubuntu Touch 16.04
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> All ports start with Halium
<tgBot1> <NSA_AMERICA> @maharudra108, Halium is the base for running gnu
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> Okay
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> I am confused what to do to sync phablet source as described in halium 5.1
<tgBot1> <NSA_AMERICA> @maharudra108, Just do what it says
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @maharudra108, Can you share which phone you have in mind?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> What's the status of the Printer menu in the Xenial images? Ultra alpha.
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @Stereofont, Micromax Unite 2(a106)
<tgBot1> <JoshuaAshton> Is there a ubports server for nexus 5x
<tgBot1> <JoshuaAshton> ?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> No port for 5x yet but it will come
<tgBot1> <JoshuaAshton> Yeah but I mean like a server to discuss in
<tgBot1> <JoshuaAshton> I think they're called groups on telegram
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @maharudra108, 1Gb of RAM is a serious problem
<tgBot1> nerdinc was added by: nerdinc
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @nerdinc, Welcome Erdinc! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot1> <nerdinc> hi
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> What is your first language, Erdinc?
<tgBot1> <nerdinc> turkish langue
<tgBot1> <nerdinc> my phone meizu pro5
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @UBportsTR
<tgBot1> <nerdinc> thnx
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Great. Are you running Ubuntu Touch on it? Is it your only phone?
<tgBot1> <nerdinc> yes 15.04 v3 install
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Great
<tgBot1> <nerdinc> thx
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> 16.04 and Anbox are still very experimental and under construction. Definitely not right for a main phone. They will arrive properly 'soon' ™
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Are you a developer?
<tgBot1> <nerdinc> yes denedim  … It did not work
<tgBot1> <nerdinc> I've tried
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> It can get busy in here so it is a good idea to join the news channel, to avoid missing important things @ubports_news
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Any programming skills?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> I don't think there are any videos in Turkish, showing generally how the Ubuntu Touch system works
<tgBot1> <nerdinc> moderate php  … but i have been using ubuntu for 3 years. little english. but there may be minor situations where I can help. I am satisfied.
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> English is acceptable
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Ve can help for englishh to Other friends
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @archi_dagac, We have two install videos. We need more 'how it works' videos
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Big part of our group, not have ubuntu touch device
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> @nerdinc is first
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @archi_dagac, Yes I know. Moto G Titan 2014 and Zuk2 may be possible in Turkey?
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Some
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Maybe motoG in group
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> I dont know anybody using zuk2 in group
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Only one specific Moto G
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> We are UBportsTR Ubuntu touch group but we are not have ubuntu touch compatible device 😂😔
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @archi_dagac, Perhaps check availability?  It is not ready yet but I think ot will be a 'community' device
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> We translated it to Turkish but We cant use ubuntu touch 😂
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Ä°s there any image for our using by QEMU or Chroot?
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> We want use
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Florian's Samsung 3 Neo is also a surprise
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> @Stereofont, I have s3 i9300
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> @archi_dagac, ?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Nothing published for Neo yet
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> I can use on my phone or laptop, by qemu or chroot
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Slowly there are some options appearing which provide for a wider geography
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> UbuntuTouch.img ?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @archi_dagac, Sorry, I don't understand the request
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> For using on qemu or chroot, we want ubuntutouch operating sistem image
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Plasma mobile has iso files for installation
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @archi_dagac, A different type of architecture. Unity 7 is for either but only part of the mixture. Also, there is nothing like an emulator yet
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> We can use Any pre installed image on qemu
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @treesRsilent, Our pleasure!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @archi_dagac, It needs a more technical explanation than I can give. Hopefully someone will fill in on detail later
<tgBot1> <Jimmie Johnsson> Question related to apps: what is the recommendation logging? As I understand, using ”clickable logs” basically tails a log file produced by the app. And all my ”qDebug” messages are logged to this file. I use ifdefs to turn it on/off - when releasing the app, should i leave the debug messages on or off by default? Do i risk filling up space with logs or are they cleared out every once and a while?
<tgBot1> <unknown> Where can I find the distro-watch link?
<tgBot1> <technicalbird> @nerdinc, You know php so let me tag @mariogrip 🤣🤣🤣🤣
<tgBot1> juanadn was added by: juanadn
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @unknown, https://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=links#new
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @juanadn, Hello Juan. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <juanadn> Hello, I want to install ubuntu on my Nexus 5 with lineage os. If I install it I will lost TWRP?
<tgBot1> <juanadn> Or I will return to lineage easily installing it with TWRP?
<tgBot1> <juanadn> Thanks
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> UT does not use TWRP so that will be wiped and replaced with UBports recovery. Obviously you can go back to Lineage at a later date, by wiping and reinstalling TWRP
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> There is an 'on the edge' dual boot around but definitely not recommended
<tgBot1> <juanadn> Oks thanks
<tgBot1> <unknown> @Stereofont, Thank you 👍+1
<tgBot1> <savetier> Hello, is there a way to get push notifications for Telegram again? For over a month this does not work anymore. Or is this a prob specifically for my brand, Meizu?
<tgBot1> <JoshuaAshton> How does Ubuntu touch work with the whole android partition system (/system) or does it wipe all that out?
<tgBot1> Ted Iorbee was added by: Ted Iorbee
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @Ted Iorbee, [In reply to Juan] … Hello Ted. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @savetier, It should be working as far as I know. Have you signed into Ubuntu One? That is needed for push to work. Otherwise use UTtweaktool to clear TG cache and/or reinstall app.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Someone else can add/correct this if not complete.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/bONPPQyc/file_3937.jpg
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> @savetier, That's about when the push server moved from Canonical. Did you install the OTA3 update? (That knows about the move.)
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @JoshuaAshton, Here is my partition setup if that helps.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @savetier, Rudi had similar problems but FP2?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> w6w
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> I just got `sudo: unable to execute /bin/cp: Argument list too long` … `Hangup`
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @JoshuaAshton, The halium group?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @archi_dagac, You can use unity8 stack on 16.04 vm in qemu, but is not exactly same as phone images
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> @dohbee, Thünks but we want phone system
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @savetier, Are you still on canonical image?
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Like bluestacks ır android sdk emulatır
<tgBot1> <dohbee> No, there is no such thing.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Ubports doesn't build images for the Android emulator
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Would need someone to maintain that and do the work
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> @dohbee, Just ün example
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> I will use qemu or chroot
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @archi_dagac, As @dohbee said the unity8 stack is as close as you will get really. You wouldn't need the telphony-stack, android HAL and other phone related suff in qemu as it wouldn't be functional
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> I just want use some ubuntu touch
<tgBot1> <savetier> @Crash_Burn, Thank you for your help. The clearing cache and re-login to UbuntuOne solved the problem :)
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> I am admin of @UBportsTR but I never used  Ubuntu touch.
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> We cant find a cheap device.
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> So, I think I can use on qemu or chroot + vnc
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @archi_dagac, Then install the unity8-desktop-session on xenial in qemu and you will get an idea of what it's like
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @DanChapman, Telephony stack can be useful for testing. But the Android stuff is what makes bits different
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/bRtWKJLR/file_3939.jpg
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Like this
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Huh
<tgBot1> <dohbee> What the heck is that?
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> 😳
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> LinuxDeploy on Android + VNC wiever
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I think it's LXDE on Android in chroot in VNC client
<tgBot1> <NotKit> yes
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> 1440x2560
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> man i'd need better glasses for that
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ok
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> @DanChapman, :DDD
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> I cant set the density good
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Only solution is low resolution for me now
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @archi_dagac, The Data Display Debugger is a very good pair of glasses 😆
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> @garrogarri, :DDD = 😂 … :D 😂😂😂
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i mean, sure, you can install the unity8-desktop-session inside a chroot on an android device and run it in the same way you do with lxde, and you will get roughly the same thing as running it in a VM
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but you won't get the android hal bits working
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @dohbee, probably not, unless Mir can run headless with VNC
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @Stereofont, I have zram too
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i think it can, but it's not trivial to do
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and probably not worth the time
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Please stop saying this. It's absolutely not true.
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @dohbee, Really @dohbee
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yes. The bq E4.5 and E5 are 1GB devices.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> they work fine
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> Okay
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @NSA_AMERICA told me to go for halium first
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Florian expressed that view yesterday. I will leave it to the two of you to discuss
<tgBot1> <NSA_AMERICA> @maharudra108, You have to build halium first, and halium is the support group for that
<tgBot1> <shenoy13> What is the other way actually? Running Ubuntu on libhybris?
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @Stereofont, I can understand it had low ram but for learning purpose i can work on it
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @NSA_AMERICA, Alright i will talk here about ubuntu after building halium
<tgBot1> <NSA_AMERICA> @maharudra108, Yes
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @flohack
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ugh i hate telegram UX sometimes
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @flohack can we please stop with the "omg! 1gb is awful!" stance? yeah, it's not great, but telling people they can't port to a device with 1gb is not good. it's certainly possible, and memory usage issues need worked on, not ignored. more people with low end devices on ubuntu will help push for fixing things, rather than continuing to ignore the issues. :)
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> tbh i would rather have people working on relatively high-end phones that can actually do convergence, then support more low-end hardware (by todays standard)
<tgBot1> <anpok> yeah at some point it should run on my hpverr and hppre3
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @rogieroudshoorn, Well, you are welcome to buy relatively high-end hardware and donate to all the people who don't have access to it. Nobody is stopping you from doing so.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Sorry, but that is not a core principle of Ubuntu, to only support high-end hardware.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and frankly, for some people, 1GB RAM is the high end hardware
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> @dohbee, Ok thanks
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> An raspberry-orenge pi mobile device?
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> This can be compulsion to someone to working on low end hardware
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @archi_dagac, really, you should just install unity8-desktop-session in a qemu, and start playing there. some things will be missing, but at least you will be able to test a fair bit of your work in the meanwhile
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> But it is ubuntu
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Our target Ubuntu touch OS
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @archi_dagac, the trick here (and on the librem5) is to get a full working stack, without the android container layer and HAL. this is going to be a lot of work, however
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> (Photo, 1280x437) https://irc.ubports.com/UULEeaw6/file_3941.jpg
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> What a font :)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ubuntu is ubuntu. the whole point of convergence is there is no difference between ubuntu on a pc and ubuntu on a phone
<tgBot1> <dohbee> granted, that ideal is dead from the official ubuntu side at this point, but it is what ubports is about
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> @dohbee, Density and mobile apps :(
<tgBot1> <dohbee> there are always going to be some small differences though
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @archi_dagac, i don't understand?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> unity8 stack is scalable UI, so density isn't supposed to matter
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and apps are supposed to be converged, to work on PC/tablet/phone/whatever
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Ä°f I run ubuntu, I probably have density issue on phone
<tgBot1> <Popesz> Dear forum, please let me know how can I save my messages on Mac OS X before reinstalling the system
<tgBot1> <dohbee> no
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> @dohbee, I will try it :)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> if you run ubports on a phone, you are running ubuntu
<tgBot1> <dohbee> if you run ubports on a pc, you are running ubuntu
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> @dohbee, I don't think anyone is argueing that at all; but when i look at hardware that runs it, i consider all of that low end. I think we have more to gain by spending time on the high end (or even phones you can actually buy new) then by supporting more low end old phones
<tgBot1> <rogieroudshoorn> then again, i realize that finding new developers for it is the most important thing right now - which kinda means we need whomever wants to try on his device to actually do so and push whatever intermediate results to public github
<tgBot1> Gashaak was added by: Gashaak
<tgBot1> <Gashaak> Can try ubports on oppo f1s?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi @Gashaak! I'm part of the Welcome Team. Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for all the important information. If you have any question, feel free to ask, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Gashaak, That isn't a supported phone and unfortunately it has a Mediatek processor, which is closed proprietary. On that basis it doesn't look like a realistic option for private porting
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @Gashaak, See @rogieroudshoorn u got new dev with new device(perhaps)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @rogieroudshoorn, The other problem here is new phones high end phones are even more expensive, too. While older phones can be had at decent prices on ebay. Plus, people may have older phones, and upgraded to a new main phone, and decide they wish to port ubuntu to their old phone.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> while sure, it would be nice to have more newer and high end devices, it's no reason to discourage those who with to port to older or lower end devices, if it's possible to do so
<tgBot1> <dohbee> besides, if ubuntu gets faster and more reliable on low end hardware, think how much better it's going to be on the really powerful stuff
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @Stereofont, if it has kernel source, it's possible with enough work
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, I think we're dealing with semantics.  I think everyone here would agree 'all phones on UT is best' however, if we were only able to port to just 1 device well, would we port to an old 500MB RAM phone or a new 4GB RAM phone?  I think the answer would be unanimous if we were focusing on 'what is best for the future of UT" question
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> I think 'a phone you can get in your geographical area and which is used by quite a lot of people' is a good place to start. 'The phone I have in my pocket now' seems a random way of making a decision about what to port, since that choice was made on a different basis
<tgBot1> <HenryOne> OnePlus phones seem to be a good decision
<tgBot1> <HenryOne> One thing is sad, that they don't have mhl or slimport support. … Maybe they do it in future devices if we can raise attention. Like the missing NFC on OP2
<tgBot1> <Popesz> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu touch on bq with ubport installer on mac os x?
<tgBot1> <Popesz> so far it looks like for me it is usuful only to install on an android phone, not on an already existing ubuntu os
<tgBot1> <jonny> @Popesz, Should be possible as well. I did it various times.
<tgBot1> <Gabriele> Can I ask something: if I buy an used Nexus 5 to try Ubuntu Touch, can it run anbox or we have to wait because only meizu pro 5 is supporter at the moment? Thanks
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Some issues with Qualcomm rendering are holding up the support
<tgBot1> <HenryOne> @UniversalSuperBox, Is that possible to resolve ourselfs or do we depend on Qualcomm?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> It's something that we need to do
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> A color space problem, a bit outside of my understanding
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, Now that is semantics.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tgBot1> <Popesz> @jonny, can you help me how to make it? when ubport installer asks me to restart the phone to bootloader, whateever i chose - recovery mode or fastboot mode - nothing happens.
<tgBot1> <Popesz> @Popesz, looks like now it managed, before ubport installer did not recognize my phone at all
<tgBot1> <Andrissk> @Popesz did you run the installer with admin rights? I am not 100 sure but I think this is required
<tgBot1> <Popesz> no i did not, but ubport asks for admin password so I think it uses sudo in un background
<tgBot1> <Popesz> now the phone has remained in fastboot mode and can not restart it :)
<tgBot1> <Andrissk> I had similar experience - I then tried it again one or two times and then with admin rights and it somehow made it then...
<tgBot1> <Andrissk> this forum thread could possibly help you https://forums.ubports.com/topic/788/installing-on-nexus-5/2 - it is for nexus 5 but ...sorry I did not catch the info what is your device?
<tgBot1> <Popesz> thanks will dig myself into it
<tgBot1> <Popesz> any idea how i can force restarting in normal mode my phone when in fastboot mode?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, hold down the power button
<tgBot1> <Popesz> already 30 sec i am holding it
<tgBot1> <Popesz> and releasing too :)
<tgBot1> <dohniks> fastboot reboot
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Popesz, If the flash works you should allow it to reboot on its own
<tgBot1> <Popesz> looks like the phone has frozen in fastboot mode
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Click a welcome link anywhere here if you want to visit the welcome and install room
<tgBot1> <Popesz> hope not bricked
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> It won't be bricked. The installer may fail but not do damage
<tgBot1> <dohniks> @Popesz well if holding power doesnt' reboot it, it sounds a little disconcerning. .... wait until battery runs out and cross your fingers
<tgBot1> <Popesz> at least something positive. looks like again i have to unplug the battery
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> Try to press the 3 buttons 30 seconds or more.
<tgBot1> <Popesz> the phone is bricked, the 3 button trick did the job, but when i power it on it just flashes very weakly and that is it
<tgBot1> <Andrissk> did you try to run fastboot tool from pc while it is connected?
<tgBot1> <Popesz> i have only Mac unfortunately
<tgBot1> <Andrissk> Correct me when I am  wrong but I think when the boot in the phone is screwed it usually tries to boot from usb?
<tgBot1> <Popesz> strange, looks like it looses battery or at least it thniks it is empty
<tgBot1> <Popesz> it was on 67% just a minute ago, now it indicates 1%
<tgBot1> <Popesz> ok, boots up
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> Is it hot?
<tgBot1> <Popesz> not at all
<tgBot1> <Popesz> basically I replaced my touchscreen as it was broken
<tgBot1> <Popesz> but that is all, the battery should not have any problem
<tgBot1> <Popesz> Ok I will charge a bit and retry to reinstall the system. The only reason I want to do it as my contact app does not work
<tgBot1> <Popesz> it switches off after 30 seconds of loading on blank white screen
<tgBot1> <Popesz> and can not find the app itself to reinstall. In the basic apps it is not listed
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> OK
<tgBot1> <Popesz> i hope it solves the issue
<tgBot1> <Andrissk> ok if you get it to fastboot then let it be connected like it while running the installer and it should start recovery mode automatically and do everything that is needed
<tgBot1> <Popesz> so just to be sure: i connect the phone in normal mode to ubport installer, it reboots in fastboot mode and leave it until it restarts in recovery mode?
<tgBot1> <Andrissk> IIRC that is how I installed it...also try to look at this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuLFTGkuD68
<tgBot1> <Popesz> by the way now from 5% jumped to 65%
<tgBot1> <Popesz> i saw the video but it is related to android, is not it?
<tgBot1> <Andrissk> My bet is that the process somehow confused the battery monitor circuit..
<tgBot1> <Popesz> but when I run the battery test, all looks ok
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @Popesz, Don't believe those numbers...
<tgBot1> <Andrissk> well the video is about installing ubports on android device...if you already have other system then I am not sure if it is applicable but I think it should be - the fastboot and recovery should work the same still IMO..
<tgBot1> <Popesz> I had it switched off and connected to my charger, than it showed 5%. I unplugged it and connceted to my computer , and it just jumped to 65%
<tgBot1> <Popesz> oh yes and my phone is in developer mode, this should not be the problem
<tgBot1> <Andrissk> It should not be a problem - the battery monitoring is not that simple - it rememberes how the battery holds on different charge levels and maybe that data was lost - I am not sure where it is stored but it will be regenerated with next charge - discharge cycle..
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> uNav update change log:
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Migrated to OSRM. Is this the new routing driver you guys opted for?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Popesz, The UBports installer asks you to put the device into bootloader  manually, after you select it. The  reboot later is automatic and happens after the flash
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, "you guys" ? the dev of unav makes the decisions of what to do with it
<tgBot1> <Popesz> that is what i thought, but now again the ubport installer changed my phone to fastbood mode by itself, did not have to do anything
<tgBot1> <Popesz> again black screen
<tgBot1> <Popesz> and nothing happens
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Well, from the YouTube comminity updates, it sounded like there was a conversation to be had on where to move forward with it.
<tgBot1> <Popesz> on the bottom only written fastboot mode
<tgBot1> <Popesz> ok, i gave up, probably the best idea to connect it to an ubuntu pc
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Perhaps @Flohack can advise on my query too?
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> Hi all, I am considering substituting my bq. Does LG Nexus 5X H791 accept Ubports? Best regards.
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @giovanniiannotti, It will be available at some point but not yet. Either wait or choose something else?
<tgBot1> <Popesz> An off topic: is the gmail app somewhere still available?
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @giovanniiannotti, The nexus 5 is smooth and resresponsive
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> @giovanniiannotti, 5X isn't supported, though
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @Popesz, I'm not positive but I think dekko2 is the only mail apollo with current support
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Popesz, Dekko 2 handles Gmail. You just have to disable two factor authentication
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Popesz, It isn't off topic 😀
<tgBot1> <Popesz> I use dekko, just miss a bit the gmail app. Maybe should move on
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> @Stereofont, Thank you all. I may choose the regular n5
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I do see the value of it, when you think that Dekko has a few bugs which might hinder the experience. I don't think the click app is available anywhere, but I think to generate a clone of it using Web App Creator would be quite simple for you to for for your own personal use.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> *for you to do
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @giovanniiannotti, The Moto G 2014 Tiitan is a community project, not in the main list. Also worth considering
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Popesz, It was just a webapp.
<tgBot1> <giovanniiannotti> @Stereofont, Thanks!!
<tgBot1> <Andrissk> By the way I think Blackberry Q10 non-LTE could be interesting device for port. It should have TI OMAP4470 CPU for which documentation is available with most of its registers defined. The device has quite small screen though..
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Andrissk, I think Kris had some ideas about that. With convergence it could be interesting
<tgBot1> <Andrissk> Did he try it? I wonder if blackbarry os devices are harder to flash custom rom on than android devices..
<tgBot1> <gnumdk> Hello, should the fastboot provided by Canonical on MX4 allow to do a fastboot flash ?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @KrisJacewicz, This
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> It was just an idea I think
<tgBot1> Lizumba was added by: Lizumba
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> New member party dance!  Hello and welcome @Lizumba .
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Lizumba, Hello Luiz. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, WHat query
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Sorry guys I am in the US now, working 10hrs a day ;)
<tgBot1> <Flohack> I have no time to catch up everything
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @dohbee @Stereofont I did  not say "OMG 1GB AWFUL!!1!!", I said: No, I dont think that 512MB is worth porting for, since unity8 currently has a mem footprint of 800MB and thats already on the edge for 1GB devices. Yes, UT ru ns in E5, but I had this phone for over 2 years on daily, and I am tired of having to re-load apps constantly since they get kicked out of RAM. If you would know me a bit by now you would know that I do not do biased judgements
<tgBot1> feelings ;)
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Because someone was askign to port to a 512MB device, and he better should not start it.
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Then, I agree I would love to see a fluent UT on 1G devices. But, it´s not a thing now, and nobody is doing that needed mem optimizations. We need approx 5-10 developers just for unity8 keepalive, and we dont see them coming. So we must face it: 1GB is lower limit for UT, and not a real good UX
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Well I would agree that 512 MB is probably not an efficient use of time as far as device porting goes, right now
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but @Stereofont was discouraging porting of a 1GB device, and I think if someone wants to port such a device, we should be helpful there, rather than saying it is not worthwhile
<tgBot1> <dohbee> RAM is not the reason for all slowness or lack of fluidity
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and if we get some more devices in the 1-1.5 GB range, I think we'll also get more devs able to test on such devices, and thus willing to help fix certain issues that are RAM related
<tgBot1> <tatyhander> port for moto E2 surnia ubuntu touch
<tgBot1> <tatyhander> ?
#ubports 2018-01-30
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @tatyhander, I have one, so I wish, but unfortunately no. The only Moto is the G Titan from 2014
<tgBot1> <tatyhander> i cry cry
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> There is Lineage for it
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @KrisJacewicz, cool. my sister loves Qwerty Town USA
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Flohack, Welcome to the US. If there is anything we can do to make your stay more enjoyable let us know. 😂
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @Crash_Burn, How about "let him work less than 10 hours per day"
<tgBot1> <Flohack> lol
<tgBot1> <Flohack> put more cell towers for my OPO or P2
<tgBot1> <Flohack> I have no reception in the hotel or at my workplace, but only in the car in ebtween
<tgBot1> <dohbee> get out of the mountains
<tgBot1> <Flohack> I am at the Ohio river, not really mountains here
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Its just WTF that T-Mobile does not have Verizon as partner
<tgBot1> <Flohack> And At&T is very weak here
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, They're competitors
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Verizon doesn't need partners, they've practically covered the entire US
<tgBot1> <Flohack> And? T-Mobile should take more into consideration what is the coverage
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> There's nothing T-Mobile can offer Verizon
<tgBot1> <Flohack> well except lots of Europen people coming to us and spending their money for roaming
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think that's as lucrative as $60/month or so per person
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Who lives here
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> So... I get you. But it's not meant to be. Bell's gettin' back together and they're gonna need lots of money to do it!
<tgBot1> <Flohack> lol
<tgBot1> <Flohack> If we would stay longer here we would get local SIMs. But for one week no
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Even WorldSim has only AT&T in US, and they have a lot of customers worldwide. Its really stang
<tgBot1> <Flohack> strange
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Going fully off-topic now: I hate the itinerary
<tgBot1> <Ern_st> @UniversalSuperBox, with a lot of difficulty i'm staying at 30$/month, no data 😅
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> @Flohack query regarding the fact that you and @UniversalSuperBox seemed to be saying a conversation would have to be had, and urgently, regarding the future of uNav's routing solution, but @dohbee says developer M Costales had sole decision on that with the change to OSMR in the recent update.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> *OSRM
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @TartanSpartan, The original service goes down on 1 February. Any solution at all was great to have!
<tgBot1> <neothethird> osrm was the fallback-service before and was already implemented
<tgBot1> <neothethird> also, since costales is the creator of unav, he's of course in a position where he can make decisions on his own
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Of interest: KDE have made Plasma Mobile available on an iso: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/kde-plasma-mobile-download-virtualbox
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Interesting idea. I know Unity 8 is available to run in a vm, and that Yunit had it available for Debian.
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> I wonder if making it available as an iso would gather much interest?
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> the thing is, in order for it to mimic phone scenario, it would need to be able to run in staged mode by default, but now, afaik, if you package it it will run in windowed mode in a vm
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> kde plasma do not have these two modes afaik, right @bhushanshah ?
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> ah, that's a good point.
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> In theory you could create an iso of Unity 8 on Ubuntu 16.04 and force staged mode with ``gsettings set com.canonical.Unity8 usage-mode Staged```` though I think? … ref http://notyetthere.org/unity8-windowed-mode/]
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I see, thank you guys for the insight.
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> @padraic7a, i guess, unless mir on desktop has some characteristics that would prevent this
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> @KrisJacewicz, Mir doesn't. But I don't know if the rush to get Unity8 ready for the "desktop preview" introduced some hidden assumptions about shell modes and available input devices.
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> @alan_griffiths, good point
<zleap> hi
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> Hi Zleap
<zleap> hi
<zleap> trying to work out if we can install ubuntu touch on a scroll excel 2 tablet
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> @padraic7a, Creating a desktop iso for unity8 on 16.04 based on the UBports packages could generates some publicity and be useful for some experimentation. But it shouldn't distract from the current effort to migrate the phone stack. … It's a new project for some new devs.
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Sure, that makes sense.
<tgBot1> settedraghi was added by: settedraghi
<tgBot1> <settedraghi> Work Ubuntu on Samsung Nexus i9250?
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @rosso … Welcome to the party!🎉 … Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for some useful information and also the answer to your question
<tgBot1> <delijati> @alan_griffiths, +1
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @settedraghi, I think there are no Samsung ports at the moment. Maybe you could port halium to it?
<tgBot1> <settedraghi> @dohbee, Ok tx
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @alan_griffiths, I am not sure but there is some funky code to auto guess the starting mode
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Florian is getting somewhere with Samsung S3 Neon but that is the only Samsung I have heard about so far
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> Ubuntu touch & IOT
<tgBot1> Johan_k was added by: Johan_k
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> Hello people, I've owned a meizu mx4 but I couldn't use it as a dd because video calling wasn't possible. … I've heard it's possible now with umatrix, is that right?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Johan_k, Yes thats right... I've been using it now to video call my wife. Works very well.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/umatriks.mariogrip.test
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> @Crash_Burn, Thanks, I'm going to buy a Ubuntu phone. … I guess the oneplus one is the best choice.
<tgBot1> <Daniel> @DanChapman in the OpenStore there is Dekko2 1.5. On my phone I have 1.6, which integrates posteo accounts into my inbox, which is really very nice. I think you posted a link (which I can't find anymore to 1.6). As I'd like to use it on my tablet, could you re-post the link? On my phone it works really well!
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/issues/66#note_53615131
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> we need the search feature in Telegram for UT 😁
<tgBot1> Milan was added by: Milan
<tgBot1> <Milan> Hi all. I have nexus 5 witnh dark rom and TWRP. Do I have to revert to stock 6.0 to be able to run Ubuntu touch?  I waaa
<tgBot1> <Milan> I want to install with ubports
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @Milan … Welcome to the party!🎉 … Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for some useful informations
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> About your question, probably someone in the installation and welcome group (join link is in the link) can answer you
<tgBot1> <Milan> Ok tnx
<tgBot1> <Daniel> @DanChapman, Thank you very much! For the link and for the work on Dekko ☺
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @Milan, np
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Milan, No. Ubports replaces the recovery and os anyway. If you have any data, you should back it up first.
<tgBot1> <Milan> @dohbee, Thank you.
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @Johan_k, The oneplus is a great device. You will love it.
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @Milan, No. Everything will be wiped when you load UT
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> @KingJamez, A thanks I was having doubts between the oneplus one and fairphone 2
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @Johan_k, I dont have a fairphone to judge. But the one plus works good. And looks great.  I currently use it as DD
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @Johan_k, There is an how to install video on youtube. Just search ubports and look through the video.  any other questions just ask.
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> @KingJamez, Thanks 👍
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> @KingJamez, Just to bad I can't use 4G but I can live with that.
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Why not. I do
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> @KingJamez, My provider use the 800MHz band
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/K6s1XHpS/file_3945.jpg
<tgBot1> <dohbee> doesn't have right frequencies maybe?
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> @dohbee, That's it, it doesn't support the 800MHZ
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @Johan_k, May I suggest the D820 US nexus 5. It has 800 for hspa+
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> @KingJamez, Yes but it's smaller and less storage, i've got a nexus 5x but I don't like it.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @KingJamez, Jaaaaaaames is back! You went MIA for a while.  Welcome back ;)
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @Johan_k, If its size you want. OPO is the right choice.
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @wayneoutthere, Just been busy.
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> @KingJamez, Yes I'll try the OPO thanks for the advice 👍
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> If you want a memory card though go for Meizu Pro 5.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> if it's size you want, you can just install a GSM modem in a laptop
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> @TartanSpartan, Yes I would like a pro 5 but I can't find one
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the pro 5 is also ginormous indeed
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> @dohbee, That's a bit to much 😂 I've got a samsung note 3 right now, that's a nice size
<tgBot1> <dohbee> way too big
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i have a laptop that's smaller
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @alan_griffiths, I wouldn't even create an ISO. I'd create an EFI-bootable disk image, sort of like the snappy core image, but built similar to the phone images. RO rootfs, overlay mounts, unity8 and stack suitable for x86
<tgBot1> <dohbee> hard part would be fixing it so sane resolutions can be used, because 1024x768 is kind of awful
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> This is where I bought mine, the price is absolutely killer:
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/90-new-Meizu-PRO-5-64GB-4gbRAM-LTE-Unlocked-DualSIM-21Mcam-NFC-FastCharge/272196027342?hash=item3f6025c3ce:g:HCkAAOSwZtJW9UVP
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> @TartanSpartan, really nice price :)
<tgBot1> <j2g2rp> @Javacookies, it's inplemented in the scope
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> really? I didn't know that … i'll try it now :)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well, scopes are for searching things. a scope that can't search things is kind of useless :)
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> but I can't really search everything, only from the ones already displayed in the scope
<tgBot1> <dohbee> really?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> yes
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> is it supposed to? I mean does it work like that before?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well searching just runs the scope and tells it to search what you typed
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i've never used it so i don't know if it ever did what you're expecting it to do. maybe need to select a different category in the search?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I guess it searches but only displays very limited results
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> err....scopes was never implemented into its full potential...I liked it idea though
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> @DanChapman there seems to be a bit of confusion about dekko 2's future features in the Dutch group. is it true that as of inboxes of multiple accounts are all thrown together in the all inboxes tab, and are no longer able to be viewed separately?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I'm not Dan, but you can view them separately in the side menu … the all inbox has a dropdown and also in the folder section, you can view each account separately
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Javacookies, Eh, the main issue was that the UX that got implemented was really bad for how scopes work. The whole dash and scopes thing was never really good
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> scopes and HUD, two things I liked in Unity that were not utilized to their full potential...oh well, let's hope someone will pick them up and make them actually great :D
<tgBot1> <dohbee> or just get rid of the dash and scopes ;)
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> as long as there's a good replacement 😄
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> but I'd still want HUD no matter what....so much easier to do things if you can just search for them, it can even be intergated to voice/AI assistant :D
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> @Javacookies, in version 0.1.5 that's trrue, i have that installaed, but there is talk of that featue being dropped in v0.1.6
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> so i decided to check with @DanChapman
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> nope, I don't think that will happen, there's no reason to do that … I have the unreleased 0.1.6 version and it's still have those features
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> maybe some were confused because the bug was named like "Merging all inbox into All Inbox" 0.1.6 was associated with this bug
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> but in reality, there's just a bug where some inbox does not merge in the All Inboxes view which 0.1.6 fixes ;)
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> oh ok. my next question was going to be Why u no separat mails !1
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> bu all is fine😊
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> thanks for clearing that up.
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> @DanChapman [solved]
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> of course I'm not 100% sure with all the things I said but I'm pretty confident 😅
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> good enough for now 👍
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> i can always come back raise a stinker and demand my money back based on my warranty subscription at a later time
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> Hey guys.. whats the status of 16.04 on bq m10 fhd?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> still devel
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it'll be devel until it's not :)
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @tylnesh, There is a call for testing but expect a very bumpy road. Only use second (or third) device …
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> hmm, cant install it with ubportst-installer
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> its my second device, no problem with that
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you can switch to it directly on the device
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> really? how so?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> `sudo system-image-cli -vvvv --switch ubports-touch/16.04/devel`
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> btw, is anybody of you guys going to fosdem?
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> ok, gonna try it now
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> do I have to do it via ssh, or the terminal app is enough?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @tylnesh, Diogo is pulling things together there
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> oh right
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @tylnesh, @DiogoConstantino
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> Yeah, I forgot he's one of you :D
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> 😉
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @tylnesh, should work in terminal app, but via ssh might be easier to type or such.
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> hmm
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> sme assertion errors
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> [systemmag] ... (6701) uncaught exception in state machine
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> ....yadayadayada... … . … . … .
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> assertionerror: Missing destination files /var/lib/system-image/keyring.tar.xz
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> Errno 13 Premission denied: 'proc'
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> do i have to clean my root folder?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> no
<tgBot1> <dohbee> did you run the command i pasted, as sudo? or without sudo?
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> sudo
<tgBot1> <dohbee> hmm
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> and it spits out lotsa python errors
<tgBot1> <dohbee> not sure why. try again? should have worked
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> tried 3 times already
<tgBot1> <dohbee> hmm, worked ok for @TartanSpartan the other day
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> My install is pretty rubish atm, though, few apps like telegram won't even run and browser is crashing constantly
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> I messed with it quite a bit, installing packages, changing reposiories etc.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> that sounds like you're already on 16.04
<tgBot1> <dohbee> oh hmm
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> I tried to build Firefox on the device :D
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> how can I check if Im on 16.04?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> `system-image-cli -i`
<tgBot1> <dohbee> or System Settings -> About
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> also, I wanted to nuke and pave, but ubports-installer doesnt see my device at all, even though I can adb into it
<tgBot1> <dohbee> what OS are you flashing it from on your PC?
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> nah still 15.04
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> I'm running 16.04 on my laptop
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> I used it to flash android and Ubports multiple times already and it always worked
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> that's partialy why I am so lost right now
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ok, maybe you can use `ubuntu-device-flash` instead of the installer then
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but you will need the special recovery image for freiza
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> should I try ubuntu-device-flash?
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> can you give me a lik to that?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it's in the archive :)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you can apt install it
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> I mean the special recovery image
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> I was already installing it as you were typing :)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> oh
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> query —device frieza —list-channels got me a bunch of ubuntu-touch channels
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> but no ubports
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you need --server with the ubports url
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> oh, whats the url? just basic ubports.com?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> https://system-image.ubports.com/
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> so, whats the syntax?
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> ubuntu-device-flash install —device frieza —server https://system-image.ubports.com —channel ubports-touch/16.04/devel
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> ?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> `ubuntu-device-flash --server https://system-image.ubports.com/ touch --channel ubports-touch/16.04/devel`i think
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> and the device needs to be in fastboot?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> http://people.canonical.com/~abeato/avila/recovery-frieza.img
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> didnt work without the frieza
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> huh?
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> What should I do with that image?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you need to pass it to the --recovery-image option
<tgBot1> <dohbee> which goes after `touch`
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> I had to specify the —device frieza otherwise it wouldnt run
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> You know what, I'll try it at fosdem :)
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> Need to get some sleep before going to work :)
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> thanks for your help@
<tgBot1> <dohbee> what did it say?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ok
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> it started downloading
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> the images
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> but with a strange tremor
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> like it would jump up and down on the progressbar
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> but slowly progressing
<tgBot1> <tylnesh> good night
<tgBot1> <dohbee> oh yeah, the progress bar is not great
<tgBot1> <chhahn> two weeks ago, when i flashed my m10fhd, i found everything you had to tell him now on the ubport home page.
<tgBot1> <chhahn> seems to be gone now
<tgBot1> <chhahn> anyway, i had a problem when flashing the m10fhd, which could be solved by following this thread … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/263/can-t-get-the-m10-fhd-to-take-the-flash
<tgBot1> <j2g2rp> @Javacookies, I'm not sure but I think that it worked better before but i never used it too much. Maybe a couple of times.
#ubports 2018-01-31
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @YougoChats, Nothing will be changing with how it currently works. Just a bug fix which makes it work as intended 😁
<tgBot1> <Xenial> @dohbee, +1
<tgBot1> <PhoenixLandPirate> -1
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> Good morning , …   Can you make a video on YouTube , how to created a new port device with kernel + device tree + install ubport on any android from ubuntu operating system
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> The idea of the video is to give me the first step to create a port to any device ....
<tgBot1> Koby Addo was added by: Koby Addo
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Hello and welcome Koby
<tgBot1> Wahyudi was added by: Wahyudi
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @dohbee, Neither helps, i told you already that system-image-cli cannot switch atm, smth is broken with downloading they php keys :) - Its obvisouly working for no one. If you manually download those 2 pgp files it starts working
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Welcome both Koby and Wahyudi .  To get started check out this link and let me know if I can help you.   https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome. Enjoy the group! 😀
<tgBot1> <Wahyudi> Thx a lot for a warm group
<tgBot1> <gennadii1981> Kirin pliss?
<tgBot1> <gennadii1981> Honor 6x?
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Koby Addo, Welcome Koby and Wahyudi ! Ask questions, join in. Glad to have you in our community. https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for lots of newcomer information 🚪
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @gennadii1981, What is your first language?  Honor has not been ported
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> http://t.me/UBports_Ru
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> @Flohack, It worked for me on the M10. I guess there must be at least 2 issues so?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> someone from M10, could you please upload your Android ramdisk and LXC container configs?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> want to compare few things with mine MTK device
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Again, I stated before that the system-image-cli command worked, but only via shell access from a desktop. It felt like the first time you install Libertine, the phablet just cannot do it natively, it has to be done via a host PC. People may contradict me but I'm just stating the evidence I observed first hand.
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @TartanSpartan, Yes, you can only without AppArmor limitation. These are in the terminal app unless you bypass them with a manual ssh loopback or using the Iperspace app
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I have to say I used Iperspace but when I ran S-I-cli it resulted in a soft brick... not blaming Iperspace or you whatsoever, just saying a desktop shell seemed more reliable for me.
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> Sure, changing system image to xenial directly on the terminal app might have broken something in Iperspace or terminal configuration in the meantime.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TronFortyTwo, ? Terminal is unconfined. Would like to know exact rule you mean here.
<tgBot1> <matv1> oh interesting. Canonical Store isnt really shut after all
<tgBot1> <matv1> strange
<tgBot1> <matv1> seems its only the UI.
<tgBot1> <matv1> looks like one might still be able to download from there
<tgBot1> <matv1> odd
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Must still be in the process of closing it all down. myapps.developer.ubuntu.com has defo gone now
<tgBot1> <matv1> @DanChapman, Yeah dont really know why it would matter much. But i just noticed that when i sideloaded an earlier version of an app of mine, it starts offering me an update from their store (this is still on a Canonical image phone ofcourse).
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @dohbee, I don't mean any rule. … It has an unconfined apparmor profile, but it's still an apparmor profile, and has some restrictions after all.
<tgBot1> <cominif> hello! i try with ubports-installer on my M10 Ubuntu Canonical but it don't go
<tgBot1> <cominif> i have Lubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit and M10 Canonical
<tgBot1> <cominif> this: … fabrizio@maison:~$ sudo ubports-installer … [sudo] password di fabrizio:  … debug: Using native platform tools! … debug: Running platform tool exec cmd adb kill-server … debug:  … debug: Running platform tool exec cmd adb -P 5038 kill-server … debug:  … debug: Running platform tool exec asar cmd [object Object] -P 5038 start-server … debug: adb shell: echo 1 … debug: Running platform tool exec cmd adb -P 5038 shell echo 
<tgBot1> shell: getprop ro.product.device … debug: Running platform tool exec cmd adb -P 5038 shell getprop ro.product.device … debug:  … debug: getprop: frieza … debug: adb shell: cat /etc/system-image/channel.ini … debug: Running platform tool exec cmd adb -P 5038 shell cat /etc/system-image/channel.ini … debug:  … debug: adb shell: echo 1 … debug: Running platform tool exec cmd adb -P 5038 shell echo 1 … debug:  … debug: reboot to bootloader â€
<tgBot1> cmd adb -P 5038 reboot bootloader … debug: fastboot: wait for device … debug: Running platform tool exec asar cmd fastboot devices … debug:  … debug: reboot to bootloader [DONE] err:null … debug: Running platform tool exec asar cmd fastboot devices … debug: Running platform tool exec asar cmd fastboot devices … info: Download startCheck … info: checked: recovery-frieza.img … info: Exists /home/fabrizio/.cache/ubports/images/frieza/recovery-
<tgBot1> complete … info: done downloading(once listener) … debug: fastboot: flash; [object Object] … debug: Running platform tool exec asar cmd fastboot flash recovery "/home/fabrizio/.cache/ubports/images/frieza/recovery-frieza.img"
<tgBot1> <cominif> stop on recovery
<tgBot1> <cominif> M10 -> USB Transfering
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Busy? Losing track of stuff in the supergroup?  Don't worry, you can get all the important news in one click by subscribing to the UBports News Channel here: https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @popescu_sorin How is Yunit going? It's a while I don't see any update on the blog
<Beton> I can't find legacy devices list and informations on Ubports website. If I want to flash legacy device for now should I use official Ubports Installer?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TronFortyTwo, Yes. But an apparmor profile is just a set of rules. Which means there must be a rule in the profile which is causing the problem, as you claim. I would like to know what rule it is. The denial should appear in syslog.
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @garrogarri, yunit is dead
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @DanChapman, 😞
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> Why?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Beton, ubports installer or ubuntu-device-flash
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> @garrogarri
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Fwd from jsalatas: Guys, I don't think that yunit can continue as a separate project. Maybe it's better now that ubports handle the desktop as well as I'm a little busy and it doesn't seem that this will change soon
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @dohbee, I don't know this
<tgBot1> <NotKit> is there any information about how UBPorts rootfs is built? I want to try building it for arm64
<tgBot1> <NotKit> the device in question works with libhybris, but has broken 32-bit hwcomposer API
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> The ubports rootfs is built using https://github.com/ubports/rootstock-ng
<tgBot1> <Michele> @DanChapman, 😵
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @JBBgameich, it's for flashing/installing rootfs, I meant to build rootfs itself (like debootstrap)
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> rootstock-touch is for building. rootstock.touch-install for installing
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> But I think it could need a rewrite anyway :) It's using live-build in the backgrund, about which some debian developer told me it's deprecated
<tgBot1> <NotKit> ah, thanks then
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, hwcomposer is the bit in the android side right?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> yes
<tgBot1> <dohbee> so you don't need an arm64 rootfs i think. you need arm64 android container part. which i think is already the case on supported devices with arm64 SoCs (turbo, frieza, cooler)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> might give you some clues if you look at the images for those
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @dohbee, not, basically only 64-bit hwcomposer vendor lib works
<tgBot1> <NotKit> 32-bit relies on kernel compat interfaces, which are broken
<tgBot1> <NotKit> Canonical fixed this for frieza: https://github.com/ubports/kernel_bq_m10/commit/e09e85241b5ad2846cfdc5a27cbc827f17ab01b6, but I have 3.18 kernel which is vastly different
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Just downloaded version 25 for Xenial on my MX4. Is there a changelog available?
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @TartanSpartan, no
<rah> I used the installer to install UBports on my Nexus 5 but it seems to be based on vivid, which is no longer available from the URLs in the installed /etc/apt/sources.list
<rah> or seemingly anywhere, for that matter
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> And why is that @TronFortyTwo
<rah> will there be/is there a UBports based on a later version of Ubuntu, with an active apt archive?
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @TartanSpartan, There are no changelog for devel or rc releases. You can ask around if someone knows what landed or look for changes by yourself, but official changelog are written just for stable releases
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @rah, The ubports images are updated to old releases already.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> You can also switch to 16.04 devel if you want
<rah> dohbee: I don't understand the sentence "The ubports images are updated to old releases already"
<rah> dohbee: do you mean updated to *new* releases?
<alan_g> I assume he's referring to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @rah, I mean old-releases.ubuntu.com. The OTA-3 images should already have the sources.list updated to them, and also libertine was updated there to use it, for the 15.04 packages
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the "new" release images of ubports, would be the 16.04 channels, ie `ubports-touch/16.04/devel`
<tgBot1> <dohbee> which you can install, but it is not yet stable
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> Halp plz  … Can someone guide Fabrizio through installing ubports ut over Canonical ut on his M10? Fastboot can’t push the img files, cache has been repartitioned but still no go. Now it won’t even boot anymore.
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> He’s in the welcome group
<tgBot1> Corne was added by: Corne
<tgBot1> <Corne> Hello all I will be getting some bacon 🥓 tomorrow and have my device join the ubports world
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Corne, 👍🎉
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Yay! Hi Corne, I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get you started, please take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question or for install support in the Newcomers Room!
<rah> dohbee: I see
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Corne, It is a great OPOtunity
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> @Stereofont, I see what you did there😹
<tgBot1> SilvoneyMachado was added by: SilvoneyMachado
#ubports 2018-02-01
<tgBot1> yin cong was added by: yin cong
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> how to install libreoffice on UT
<tgBot1> <KrisJacewicz> @KingJamez, 1. In a container (can b ut does not have to be libertine) … 2. Resize rootfs and install it directly … 3. Install direclty without resizing rootfs, but have to manually make some symlinks so that installation data ends up in the userspace
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> (Photo, 600x339) https://irc.ubports.com/wkZJi586/file_3975.jpg
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> (Photo, 720x480) https://irc.ubports.com/WadUkvzl/file_3977.jpg
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> (Photo, 800x517) https://irc.ubports.com/U09rttHg/file_3979.jpg
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> (Photo, 400x225) https://irc.ubports.com/yMReMFHy/file_3981.jpg
<tgBot1> <shen feng> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/L0sIfO5v/file_3982
<tgBot1> <Aury88> (Voice, 5s)https://irc.ubports.com/ZCbnpB2Y/file_3983
<tgBot1> mjmeodmt was added by: mjmeodmt
<tgBot1> <mjmeodmt> Good morning
<tgBot1> <mjmeodmt> QQ about trying UT on Xiaomi MI4 ? or where can I poke for more details...
<tgBot1> Azorvida was added by: Azorvida
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> @mjmeodmt, good morning. i don't think that device is currently supported. check for supported devices on https://devices.ubports.com/#/   … if you are a seasoned developer, you may want to try porting the next version of Ubuntu Touch to your device
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> Welcome newcomers! … @SilvoneyMachado yin @mjmeodmt @Azorvida  … Welcome to the party!🎉 … Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for some useful informations
<tgBot1> <mjmeodmt> @YougoChats Right I saw that thanks :) Also checked the rest of the list. Uhm the meuzu specs/hardware are very similar apart from the cpu. But anyways were can I find the source then?
<tgBot1> <mjmeodmt> Thanks for the welcome :) @TronFortyTwo
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @KingJamez, Check this guide: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/libertine.html
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @mjmeodmt, :)
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> @mjmeodmt, look here for porting to new devices: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<tgBot1> <mjmeodmt> Thanks
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> and  here for getting involved in general: https://ubports.com/community/ready-to-join-us
<tgBot1> <mjmeodmt> @YougoChats Thanks for the infos and invite. Will check it out.
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> @mjmeodmt, when you've read up on things, perhaps it's also good to join the Halium thread where all the porting devs share notes https://t.me/halium
<tgBot1> <Christopher> there is not a bitcoin app in the openstore :(
<tgBot1> <Corne> @peternerlich, Thanks for they introduction, I read the faq but couldn't find if there are any specific communiction channels aimed at developers such as another telegram group or irc or similar
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @Corne, Yeah, we have a bit of a problem regarding that and communication in general at the moment. Until now there has been a "core team" of four developers who rather don't want to get pinged by everyone all the time, and groups in that direction got overrun with people who wanted to learn being a developer and people just wanting to peek in, so productivity quickly went towards zero. Now the community grew so large that we are in dire need 
<tgBot1> developers, but the problem with teaching them and separating from bystanders still remains. … We recently made advances like creating some documentation and working on plans how to better shape the infrastructure of our community, but it might still take a while to get going.
<tgBot1> <Corne> @peternerlich, I understand, I found the documentation you are referring to (the one using ReadTheDocs) haven't read through it all yet looks promising.
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @Corne, But I think it's still very much work in progress, too. And that Canonical also didn't have full perfect documentation on their code (obviously) still requires us to even understand some parts. But as far as I heard, we might be closer to having at least this mapped out
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> But yeah, I guess the advice I can give is to be patient, try to find whether you can help somewhere already and not to give up when you're rejected or something. Every now and then, try to poke us UBFR about that and we'll hopefully see something useful emerge to take care of new devs
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Christopher, this i did not know...  wasnt there one in the Ol' Store?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @peternerlich, yes except that there are many more than 4 'core' developers since its a community project.  there are some of the original community founders who are still getting pinged a lot because there were not others around to support so much
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @wayneoutthere, But you don't really hear a lot of others, do you?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> now we have a big community and a quickly growing list of focus groups.  as peter said we are working hard to improve community and communications
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @peternerlich, this is a deeper problem in tech culture
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> joe and i are discussing this in the audiocast soon
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> there are a lot of skilled developers in particular who code like 'ninjas' becaus perhaps they havent worked in an organized open group before
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> a lot of them view open as 'do whatever hacking you want' which is fine in some context but in ours we are trying to excel to excellence with as quickly as possible
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> and so, in short i thinkk we are breaking ground here like pioneers
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> patience, understanding, and flexibility are a must... something i often lack
<tgBot1> dirmanhero was added by: dirmanhero
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @dirmanhero, Hello Dragos. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <dirmanhero> thanks a lot :D I got a Nexus 5 due to be repaired soon and I'll try ub touch on it
<tgBot1> <milkor73> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/aPVujZnF/file_3988.webp
<tgBot1> <milkor73> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/ZI0zMnUX/file_3989.mp4
<tgBot1> himaanshu24 was added by: himaanshu24
<tgBot1> <technicalbird> @himaanshu24, Welcome
<tgBot1> <himaanshu24> @technicalbird, Thanks Vijay. Looking forward to awesome journey of Ubuntu Touch OS
<tgBot1> <Vijaypraj> kiya he ns
<tgBot1> <himaanshu24> can some one confirm if I can flash my Le Max 2 phone with ubuntu touch
<tgBot1> <himaanshu24> https://www.gsmarena.com/leeco_le_max_2-8051.php
<tgBot1> <Flohack> No you cant :)
<tgBot1> <Sconio> can you bring it to Halium to get started
<tgBot1> <Sconio> on model, bootloader is it unlocked?
<tgBot1> <Sconio> https://t.me/halium
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @Sconio, You probably have to try it yourself if you are the only one currently interested. https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @peternerlich, the guide you linked is outdated and deprecated
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> please refer to halium docs instead
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @vanyasem, oops. should be updated then
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> well it was updated, but it still start with the link to halium docs
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> better give a direct link to halium
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> I kinda missed when it was updated and thought its still old
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> eh
<tgBot1> <BrisPete> Not being a dev I have no idea what this means for UT, but I thought someone else might know. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/tdlib-build-unofficial-telegram-apps
<tgBot1> <delijati> uhh nice .. an official upport telegram lib ... sound like a looot of work to replace the one ubport current uses
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> https://telegram.org/blog/tdlib
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> nice
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @Flohack did you see this? https://github.com/tdlib/td
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @popescu_sorin, Oh 😆
<tgBot1> <garrogarri> @BrisPete, oh2 😂 all thinking about this 😆
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/get-together-fosdem-2018/3767
<tgBot1> Viktor Below was added by: Viktor Below
<tgBot1> <delijati> @DiogoConstantino, got my hotel + train ticket but now i catched the flu ... so no fosdem this year ;(
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> 😩((
<tgBot1> <delijati> i hope some ubports people are there to show some unity8 to people to get more dev into it ;)
<tgBot1> <delijati> ahh btw. i updated the https://github.com/delijati/fosdem-qml for this year
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> At least some users will be for sure
<tgBot1> <nanu_c> What can I do when adb doesn't find my device anymore
<tgBot1> <nanu_c> ?
<tgBot1> <nanu_c> Bus 001 Device 092: ID 2a47:2008
<tgBot1> <nanu_c> But I can access it with filebrowser as mtp
<tgBot1> <nanu_c> Aquaris e5 at host ubuntu 17.10?
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> have you turned on developer mode?
<tgBot1> <nanu_c> Yes
<tgBot1> <nanu_c> Okey restart then turn dev mode off and on  again...
<tgBot1> <mjmeodmt> Anyone here have an idea of the actual GB amount for the halium-5.1 branch?
<tgBot1> <mjmeodmt> Limited as I'm on my ssd (laptop) atm only having 17GB left....
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> After a build of 7.1, I'm sitting at 29G.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> You have to account for `out` taking 8G or more.
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Anyone here who did some GnuCash report programming by any chance?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Or anyone comfortable with scheme in general?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @peternerlich, now that would be a totally appropriate topic for the OT channel
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> but I'm not in there anymore and didn't want to join just for asking someone to pm
<tgBot1> ZatenatskiyDenis was added by: ZatenatskiyDenis
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i wasn't specifically suggesting you do; just making a general comment as an aside :)
<tgBot1> <technicalbird> Skype now available as a snap for Linux users | Ubuntu Insights … https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/02/01/skype-now-available-as-a-snap-for-linux-users/
<rah> how does UBports use telepathy?
<rah> audio gets routed in hardware
<rah> so I'm wondering how come there's a telepathy-ofono plugin?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/telepathy-ofono
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure is!
<rah> UniversalSuperBox: I'm asking why?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, sorry
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi @himaanshu24 and @ZatenatskiyDenis! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. To get started, please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the NNewcomers Room!
<rah> can anyone say what telepathy-ofono actually does?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @rah, telepathy is not an audio routing framework. that's what pulseaudio does.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @rah, SMS at least
<tgBot1> <ahoneybun> I am now a Patreon
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and i'm pretty sure that call audio also gets routed through pulseaudio
<tgBot1> <dohbee> if there was no software involved in audio routing, why would there ever be "no audio in voice call" type of bugs in ubuntu?
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @ahoneybun, well done Aaron 👍 welcome to the UBports community
<tgBot1> <ahoneybun> thanks
<tgBot1> <ahoneybun> supporting 3 things on there now
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @rah, there was also some working going on from Canonical, at the time when Unity/phone got cancelled, to enable SIP calling using telepathy; with plans to integrate other IM services into standard messaging/voice apps
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Great to see you again Aaron!
<tgBot1> <Corne> Ubports at fosdem???
<tgBot1> <Corne> I am their on sunday wondering if me and my new oneplus one can come say hi 👋
<tgBot1> Christian Helling was added by: Christian Helling
<tgBot1> <stuiterveer> @Corne, I'm there, however I have no affiliation with Ubports and have no clue what talks I will be seeing yet 😆
<tgBot1> <developerfect> Crazy Ubports 😜
<tgBot1> <developerfect> (Photo, 1280x1111) https://irc.ubports.com/y9whVNVz/file_3991.jpg
<tgBot1> <developerfect> UBports hacked my ads 🤪
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> @Crash_Burn, I've got a oneplus one right now and i've installed umatrix but how do you make videocalls?
<tgBot1> <Michele> @Johan_k, do you use the mariogrip test verison?
<tgBot1> CuberTuber was added by: CuberTuber
<tgBot1> <Michele> videocalls work only in that version
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> @Michele, Sorry, I've installed the wrong one.
<tgBot1> <Michele> @Johan_k, np 👍🏻
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> Is there a way to make calls with telegram?
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi Christian and @CuberTuber! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <Christian Helling> Thank you :)
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> @Johan_k, Not yet.
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> @KingJamez, Thanks
<tgBot1> AloneRacer was added by: AloneRacer
<tgBot1> <AloneRacer> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/6GKr03Ms/file_3995.jpg Çıkan reklama bak canım çekti
<tgBot1> <AloneRacer> @AloneRacer, Look at this ad
<tgBot1> <AloneRacer> Nice ad
<tgBot1> <AloneRacer> Better than phone ads
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> Big brother is watching you :D
<tgBot1> <AloneRacer> @archi_dagac, Omg!
<tgBot1> <AloneRacer> Xd
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @AloneRacer, switch to duckduck ;)
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> @TronFortyTwo, +1
<tgBot1> <archi_dagac> come in: duckduckgo.com
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> Or Searx
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> https://github.com/asciimoo/searx/wiki/Searx-instances
<tgBot1> <AloneRacer> @TronFortyTwo, No man. That great ad
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> It's free :)
<tgBot1> <YougoChats> @AloneRacer, How the heck does that happen? Did @wayneoutthere buy adspace?
<tgBot1> <profetik777> @AloneRacer, superb tagline in that ad...become more....so good.
<tgBot1> Gian Luca Repetti was added by: Gian Luca Repetti
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @Johan_k, Remember that you can have both installed at the same time, just as with Dekko and Dekko2
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi Gian Luca! I'm part of the UBFR. To get up to speed, please refer to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <Michele> Welcome Gian Luca ! wanna join the italin group @ubportsitaliano ?
<tgBot1> <ahoneybun> @UniversalSuperBox, I'm always around. Just at a new job with System76 so busy lol.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @peternerlich, buddy!  finally!  I was hoping for years some cool people would pick this one up.  I really want gnu cash to catch up with the rest of the proprietary versions
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> nah, I'm just poking around at the moment
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Johan_k, it's an easy mistake to make... considering that the non-officlal one is the one that... works best and has all the features :(
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, Wayne did not.
#ubports 2018-02-02
<tgBot1> <Nightly820> (Contact, "Megandi undefined", 6289629333214)
<tgBot1> zoomer296 was added by: zoomer296
<tgBot1> <AresMinos> @zoomer296, Hi, welcome :)
<tgBot1> <profetik777> (Photo, 640x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/I0MOY0f7/file_3997.jpg
<tgBot1> <profetik777> 😍😍😍😍
<tgBot1> <profetik777> Congrats marketing.
<tgBot1> <Dees_troy> Please help us. I'm an owner of Redmi 4A codenamed 'rolex'. The thing is, we're waiting for Kernel source, which must've been released long back. It's been an year and overhead two months. Xiaomi is still not releasing source for Redmi 4a. Recently, Xiaomi released sources of Mi A1 due to the outbreaks on Twitter. Now, redmi 4a doesn't have much users as Mi A1. So please try to spend a minute and tweet for requesting release of Kernel sources, ev
<tgBot1> don't have the device. Use hashtag #redmi4a, #wewantkernelsource, #gplv2breaker, #Xiaomi. … Please don't consider this as spamming.
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @garrogarri, Hi, yes we are aware of this and have direct contact with the Telegram guys about it. This year Telegram will switch the protocol and all clients that dont follow will run out of service in 1-2 years
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @Dees_troy, Why bother with a Chinese phone vender that does not want to be cooperative? By giving them this attention they are just happy that people love their devices ;)
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @Corne, No we were not accepted by them, some ppl are there but not with a speech or booth: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/910/fosdem-attendees
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @Johan_k, We are about 1-2 years behind latest Telegram features. At the current rate Telegram is adding new stuff we wont catch up at all I think :) - Also, Telegram would need to run in the background to be able to recieve calls, and the phone is not really good with such background tasks atm
<tgBot1> <Daniel> Good morning! I have two questions: I converted my android-m10fhd to ubuntu. Now I have only 7.9 GB free. Is this normal or is the android still present eating all of my space?
<tgBot1> <Daniel> Second question: I'd like to install libertine from inside the device. The docs say that I have to connect via ssh loopback by uding 'ssh lovalhost'. This is what I get: ' connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused'. Developer mode is enabled.
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> that looks normal for the space taken
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> (Photo, 800x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/TaKLzZww/file_3999.jpg
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> mine was bought with ubuntu
<tgBot1> <Daniel> I see. My one looks like yours (except that I have another layout for the system settings. Are you on another channel?)
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> yep
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> I installed dev to try out the android apps
<tgBot1> <Daniel> 16.04? Printing?
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> oh, cool
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> didn't see that before ;)
<tgBot1> <Daniel> I guess it is quite buggy at the moment, so I'd like to stick with 15.04 for now. But I'd like to have libertine.
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> (Photo, 800x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/9JOp00CZ/file_4001.jpg
<tgBot1> <Daniel> :)
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> @Daniel, i usually use adb to connect
<tgBot1> <Daniel> Trying without ssh, at the moment it is doing something, downloading packages. I'll see what happens
<tgBot1> <Daniel> (Photo, 1920x1200) https://irc.ubports.com/CN06XHfy/file_4003.jpg
<tgBot1> S was added by: S
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> are you installing stuffs directly on your device? I though you only want LIbertine?
<tgBot1> <himaanshu24> Hey! can we install ubuntu touch on virtualbox if so than is there any documentation
<tgBot1> <Daniel> This is the output of 'liberty-container-manager-create -i ubuntu'. It starts downloading packages, updating repos, updating packages, updating some more packages and then fails like shown above. But maybe I have to try again via adb tonight.
<tgBot1> <Daniel> Anyway, is this the right place to discuss this topic?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> oh okay, sorry never used libertine in the terminal, I used  the Libertine manager app before 😅
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> Yeah it's okay to talk about that hete, libertine is a supported feature
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @Daniel, If you have ran it on the terminal app that error is because of apparmor limitation. You have either to do it with adb/ssh/phablet-shell or using the Iperspace app
<tgBot1> <Daniel> Well, I'll definitely try the Infinite Improbability Drive! But before, I'll have to find a charger ;) I first tried with ssh localhost, but connection was refused.
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> Yes, ssh localhost doesn't work out of the box
<tgBot1> <zoomer296> @AresMinos, Hello. I'm mostly gonna lurk while I figure out what I'm doing.
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @Daniel, You might also want to prevent terminal app suspension in ut tweak tool
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> Anyone tried to port UBports to Samsung J5 (2015)?
<lotuspsychje> samitormanen: i dont think thats in the supported devices yet
<tgBot1> <Daniel> @TronFortyTwo, Douglas Adam's wisdom is unrivaled and so is yours!
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @Daniel, ahahah you got the reference ;)
<tgBot1> <Daniel> This is incredible: I have LibreOffice running on my tablet. Wow
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @Daniel, Ubuntu Touch😉😉
<tgBot1> <Daniel> So now my FP2 has to get rid of the annoying reboots, then everything is fine...
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Would like to give props to @bhdouglass for Paddle Warrior. I'm not someone who plays a lot of games on UT or mobile devices in general (leave it to the 3DS or PS Vita!) but this would be one of them, couple definitely burn a few hours away on a flight with this. I especially like the disonance of tense, twitch-reaction Breakout gameplay contrasted with the cool chillax tune. Coule you perhaps put even more tracks like this in future updates?
<tgBot1> done sir!
<rah> dohbee: I see
<tgBot1> Jeroen Verschuuren was added by: Jeroen Verschuuren
<tgBot1> <Jeroen Verschuuren> Hi does any of you run Ubuntu 16.04 on their M10 FHD tablet?
<tgBot1> <Jeroen Verschuuren> I would love to try this but can't find how to install it
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> I had it for couple of weeks, but just yesterday I changed back to 15.04
<tgBot1> <kristijantkalec> There are instructiona on github...ubports installer
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> *could not couple
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> *could not coule
<tgBot1> <Jeroen Verschuuren> Why did you change back? I'm very curious how Anbox works
<tgBot1> <Armando A. Giammarco> Hi, I want to ask you if is convenient to change ubuntu touch with ubports on my meizu pro 5 ubuntu edition. thanks a lot
<tgBot1> <DanChapman> Free mastering Qt5 book available from packt today for anyone interested  … https://www.packtpub.com/packt/offers/free-learning
<tgBot1> <salarelv> @DanChapman, Thanks. Downloading.....
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> @Armando A. Giammarco, I can see it here: https://devices.ubports.com/ - I don't have that device, but I've replaced the Canonical version with UBports on the ones I do have and been pleased with the results. YMMV
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> Jeroen Verschuuren Hi! And welcome to the UBports SG! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome for some useful information. … About your question, the 16.04 branch is still under heavy development, in the meantime stable images with 15.04 are available. 16.04 will land in stable images soon hopefully
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @Armando A. Giammarco, Sure! Canonical images are not supported anymore, with UBports you'll still get updates and support
<tgBot1> Louis Fourie was added by: Louis Fourie
<tgBot1> <Georgecloon> @Jeroen Verschuuren, There is a Dutch UBports group as well: t.me/UBports_NL Feel free to join if you want to!
<tgBot1> pokey1kenobi was added by: pokey1kenobi
<tgBot1> <pokey1kenobi> I'm having trouble connecting oneplus one in BL mode to install. I'm rooted w/Magisk and adb dubugging is on in dev ops... Can anyone suggest a cure? Thanks
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi @zoomer296, @trainailleur, Jeroen, Louis and @pokey1kenobi! Sorry that none of you were "properly/officially" welcomed yet by the Welcoming Team. 😅 you can find the most important information in one place at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @pokey1kenobi, Yes, please join the Newcomer/Install/suport room (linked on page above)
<tgBot1> <pokey1kenobi> thank you. I was just looking for docs as a search didn't bring results.. Cheers I'll have a look there..
<tgBot1> <pokey1kenobi> didn't find a solution there.. Coming from a custom Rom Reserection Remix I have a custom kernel as well, Might that be the connection issue? I've tried both 16.04 as well as 15. Same result of asking to reboot to bootloader which doesn't make phone  getrecognized
<tgBot1> <bhdouglass> @TartanSpartan, Thanks! But all I did was package it up 🙂. But I should be able to add more levels
<tgBot1> <Armando A. Giammarco> @TronFortyTwo, Ok thanks
<tgBot1> <Armando A. Giammarco> @alan_griffiths, I have seen. Ok thanks
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> Is rootfs ubuntu touch available for arm devices?
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> (Photo, 480x800) https://irc.ubports.com/w30DEzkZ/file_4005.jpg
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @maharudra108, The rootfs is only build for ARM devices right now, afaik.
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> Afaik?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> as far as i know
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @maharudra108, What are the errors?
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @dohbee, Ohh
<tgBot1> <dohbee> there are no supported devices which are not armhf rootfs, currently
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> Ok
<tgBot1> <Louis Fourie> Thank you
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> Hey guys are there any plan for ubuntu 18.04 release?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I think the plan is to get 16.04 working well first. 18.04 will be a bit more problematic, as most all the relevant bits have been removed from the archive, while 16.04 at least still has some.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> and there never was any clear documentation what all exactly comprises the full phone stack, and such.
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> Nice!
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> I would like to help this project, it would be awesome a VM or iso to install with all pre configured including Qt Qml stuff
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> What's the difficulty in Port canonical qml components to the other distros?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, Nothing really. However, someone has to actually maintain the packages for other distros then.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> You can install 16.04 and unity8 with Qt 5.9 from ubports. It is however not exactly the same as what you get on the phone, because the Android HAL is not necessary, and GL is used instead of GL ES.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> @bhdouglass new levels would be sweet too but by "tracks" I meant new musical tunes :)
<tgBot1> <bhdouglass> @TartanSpartan, ah, that's a bit outside my knowledge :)
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I always get this error on my Nexus 5 in every app … I wonder what this is.... … library "/vendor/lib/egl/libGLESv2S3D_adreno.so" not found
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> apps are working well, it's just that I always see that in the log file
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @Javacookies, you can ignore that. its coming from the android container. most likely hwcomposer is complaining about something
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I see....I'm thinking my phone isn't hardware-accelerated in OpenGL :)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Ismaelbonato, Hi Ismael.  If you would like to explore other ways besides installing stuff to help UBports feel free to jump in the welcome room to have a chat.  https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<tgBot1> <dohbee> *sigh*
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> @wayneoutthere, Thank you!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/otEym1Mh/file_4006.mp4
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> If it ever becomes a possibility, check out chillstep (dubstep but way chill) or chillwave (chilled synthwave) and see if any of those artists would dig their work being used in a game for free publicity.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, There's plenty of Creative Commons music out there, that could be used. Lots of chiptune and stuff too.
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> Are there a way to improve the unity 8 performance on virtual box?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Chiptune is cool but the overriding theme should be chill music I think since this theme establishes that as a precedent.
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> mouse integration is annoying me! unity 8 mir 0.29
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, try qemu/kvm instead?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it's decent performance for me, there
<tgBot1> <dohbee> install the guest extensions if you want to keep virtualbox, i guess? It's going to be slow without some hardware accel support
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i think latest qemu has better mouse handling, too. but i haven't tried it yet
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> I see
<tgBot1> <Nithin Padavu> Just discovered that double tap swipe up or down lets one zoom in or out in the browser
<tgBot1> <Nithin Padavu> Perfect for aingle hand usage
<tgBot1> <Nithin Padavu> Single *
<tgBot1> <Nithin Padavu> Is there a documentation of User interaction somewhere
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Trying that but not seeing it from my experiments, are you sure that's the exact gesture?
<tgBot1> jteder was added by: jteder
<tgBot1> Ellenjott was added by: Ellenjott
<tgBot1> <Ellenjott> I'm doing a video about convergant devices in 2018: I've got one question: Is the Nexus 5 connected via MHL to the ext. display and keyboard and mouse are connected via. bluetooth?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> no. Nexus 5 only supports SlimPort (similar to MHL, but is not the same); otherwise correct. i think you might be able to use miracast as well
<tgBot1> <Ellenjott> Ok, thanks!
<tgBot1> <dohbee> np
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Hello @jteder and @Ellenjott and welcome!  To get you started, please take a look at our welcome page and let me know if i can assist with anything.  Thanks!  https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> I've got low volume with phonecalls on my oneplus one, is that normal?
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> It's difficult to understand the other person when I'm on the street
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> Maybe your phone call volume is low, try to press volume up when in a phone call
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> Or using uvolman
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> @TronFortyTwo, The volume is on max, I will try uvolman thank you
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> I have a question :) Is there any compatibility problem with ubports unity 8 ppa with  and KDE library on ubuntu 16.04?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> very possibly yes
<tgBot1> NeeDforKill was added by: NeeDforKill
<tgBot1> <NeeDforKill> Hello
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> sup
<tgBot1> <NeeDforKill> Can you please tell is good to buy nexus 5 for UBports ? 16 or 32 gb/
<tgBot1> <dohbee> nexus 5 is good yes
<tgBot1> <NeeDforKill> okay, 32 gb will work?
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> yes it will work, more storage more fun 👍
<tgBot1> <NeeDforKill> thank you. Will order
<tgBot1> <dirmanhero> @popescu_sorin Greetings from a fellow romanian mate 💪
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> Salut Dragos :D
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> @popescu_sorin, Popescu Sorin you are here. I like you videos
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @Ismaelbonato, thanks
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/fUNRFbkS/file_4013
<tgBot1> <Corne> Okaj I read the entire ReadTheDocs documentation and have one question, how does one build an image for his device what is the process and how do you flash it on the device? I don't mean downloading premade images I mean building my own.
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @Corne, +1
<tgBot1> Meh666ran was added by: Meh666ran
<tgBot1> <dohbee> You read the porting guide?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> first thing you need to do, i think, is to get halium ported to it
<tgBot1> <Meh666ran> hi … can I install ubports on my xiaomi redmi 4 snapdragon (mido)?
<tgBot1> <ahoneybun> hey ubports followed me on twitter lol
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi @NeeDforKill and @Meh666ran! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Find all the most important info here: https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Meh666ran, it is not a supported device currently, no. i think someone is working on porting to it though
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @Meh666ran, If you're brave enough, you can attempt to port it yourself. Find the docs at https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @Meh666ran, You are probably person 432 asking that :) - And the answer is still no. Take a look at https://ubports.com/devices/ready-to-use-devises
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Flohack why is it misspelled in the url? :)
<tgBot1> <Flohack> that you must ask Merketing & Community, maybe point this to @wayneoutthere  😆
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> @Flohack, Redirected that. Hope this gets changed soon, requested sti leave old version as redirect
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> I have tmobile. I can not receive mms from tmobile or verizon  but received mms from Att  any ideas what is different
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> So I can get it fixed to receive from all
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, Yes sir!  Right away sir!  Where is my secretary of web affairs...
<tgBot1> <TrojusVerbulo> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Dtx2KZyV/file_4014
<tgBot1> <Montefrio> whats that? all seeing eye?
#ubports 2018-02-03
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/0SqWtVdJ/file_4016.mp4
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, Congratulations number 432! Your voice was heard and the Marketing Team under Captain Joe (in here) was successfully able to resolve your troubles.  Please try clicking the link again and watching the magical URL transformation from wrong..... to right.  High fives to @exar_kun
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Good morning people and a wonderful ubuntu day to you! (yes this is an adjective now)
<tgBot1> <milkor73> Good morning Peter, thx
<tgBot1> Leon De Andrade was added by: Leon De Andrade
<tgBot1> <Leon De Andrade> Good Morning
<tgBot1> <milkor73> @Leon De Andrade, Hello Leon and welcome!  I'm part of the UBports welcoming team.    … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and thanks again for joining us! :)
<tgBot1> <Leon De Andrade> Hex Milan, thank you for welcoming :)
<tgBot1> <Leon De Andrade> I have often read about Ubuntu touch and I am happy to see that there is still development by the community. Sadly I haven't had the chance to test Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot1> <milkor73> Never is late
<tgBot1> <milkor73> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Rh0QF2u8/file_4019
<tgBot1> <NotKit> <s>so, who would like to have UBports on Gemini PDA? it should be able to run in theory, now even without arm64 rootfs</s>
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> armhf rootfs is capable of running on aarch64 devices, right
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> in fact I am running it right now on my secondary phone
<tgBot1> <NotKit> there was an issue with kernel that prevented it
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @vanyasem https://hastebin.com/omuxibicor.diff
<tgBot1> <NotKit> the number of debug prints was pretty desperate
<tgBot1> <technicalbird> Anyone from ubports at FOSDEM?
<tgBot1> <stuiterveer> @technicalbird, I’m not affiliated with ubports, but I am present! Currently at the lightning talks
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> The state of Mir live stream FOSDEM https://live.fosdem.org/watch/k4401
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> starts in 2 min
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> @alan_griffiths hey you are live ^^
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> wave :D
<tgBot1> <delijati> awesome thanks ... i cought the flu so fosdem only from the sofa ;(
<tgBot1> <arudy> Fwd from arudy: The mir talk is going to start :)
<tgBot1> <arudy> Fwd from arudy: https://fosdem.org/2018/schedule/event/mir/
<tgBot1> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/gB5WTM20/file_4023.jpg
<tgBot1> <Nithin Padavu> @TartanSpartan, Yes. its the exact guesture. the second time you tap, dont lift your finger back up. dirctly swipe up and down
<tgBot1> <fihufil> dot
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAAtfczK1cobJMlIXmA
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> That's the Ubuntu @ FOSDEM group for Filip
<tgBot1> <NotKit> https://ci.ubports.com/job/xenial-rootfs-armhf/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/ubports-touch.rootfs-xenial-armhf.tar.gz
<tgBot1> <NotKit> in theory, can this rootfs be used on Ubuntu Tablet or it has different builds?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @milkor73, and it's never too late also!
<tgBot1> <Corne> I have read and understood the porting guide but flashing a phone is scary business the guide could use some large warnings about permanent damage and unrecoverable states etc
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @DiogoConstantino, can you find out what technology is powering their live video stream, Diogo?  If possible.  Unless someone can tell already from their website. thanks
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> hey guys why doesn't ubports use terminal app developed by canonical?
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> I can ask a friend in the org
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> Possibly OBS, plus something else
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @Corne, Any tools that we use to flash aren't dangerous. You won't brick your phone following the guide.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @Ismaelbonato, But we do
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> But it's so different
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> the one in Ubports was created by Canonical
<tgBot1> <Javacookies> I think you're talking about the reboot version where has actual tabs and has split screen support
<tgBot1> <SergioSRM> @Flohack Maybe you had answered this question before but... … What do you think about TDLib? … https://core.telegram.org/tdlib
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @SergioSRM, I answered it before and I said, we are aware of this, we are in communication with Telegram guys and we are currently looking into this already ;)
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Because, during the year Telegramw ills hift protocols probably, so all 3rd party clients need to be updated. And this will break a lot for our existing thingie
<tgBot1> <SergioSRM> Oh! Good and bad news
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/kNJ7mpkL/file_4025.jpg
<tgBot1> <SergioSRM> @Flohack, Thank you for your answer 👍😊
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> I'm using ubports PPA and nothing seems to work :( including clickable
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/pSxcN7UC/file_4027.jpg
<tgBot1> <sverzegnassi> Is that Unity 8?
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> Yes
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> On my laptop i5 Intel HD mesa
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> Libertine and browser either
<tgBot1> <sverzegnassi> I suspect clickable does not export Mir variables, and would need to launch apps with —desktop_hint_file=unity8 set
<tgBot1> <sverzegnassi> At the moment the '--desktop' parameter is meant to be used on X11 desktops, I guess
<tgBot1> <sverzegnassi> Would you mind to fill out a report on GitHub? https://github.com/bhdouglass/clickable/issues
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> it happen on x11
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> (Photo, 1014x354) https://irc.ubports.com/X7aFxdcC/file_4029.jpg
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> @sverzegnassi, Yes I will do this
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, Rootfs is same for all devices
<tgBot1> <NotKit> so only Android system.img is different and it contains overrides?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> There's a device tarball different for each device
<tgBot1> <NotKit> where can I check the one for tablet? (probably closed to mine hardware)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Poke in the json file on system-image server to find it
<tgBot1> <NotKit> frieza?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Sure
<tgBot1> <dohbee> It has the bits that define grid units for device, and other such things, iirc
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Don't recall if it provides /custom or not, but I think do
<tgBot1> <NotKit> and disables dialer-app/messaging-app for some reason
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Yes, on tablet it hides them, because, well, it's not a phone
<tgBot1> <NotKit> (I supposed all MediaTek SoCs have modem)
<tgBot1> <NotKit> so you can't make calls from it on purpose or it's not supported by hardware?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Not supported by hardware
<tgBot1> <GranPC> even in some hardware where you have a sim card slot, you still can't place calls
<tgBot1> <dohbee> And we don't have dynamic capabilities detection for specialized apps like that
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @GranPC, Right, baseband has call/sms disabled
<tgBot1> <GranPC> interestingly enough, some basebands only disable calls - sms still works
<tgBot1> <GranPC> (see: nexus 7 2013)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> And I think some don't connect all the pins on hw for it
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I think Telco also disables on their end, for data only sim customers too
<tgBot1> <NotKit> is there any device that uses ofono-rilplugin MTK2 driver?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> or it was prepared for unreleased device?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> But yes, we got complaints about dialer/messaging apps showing on tablet. So I wrote that bit of code to hide them
<tgBot1> <dohbee> No idea on mtk2
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I suppose it was started for Meizu MX6 Ubuntu Edition/Helio X20 SoC
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> @Ismaelbonato, It works now whe I use this "sudo DISPLAY=:0 clickable —desktop"
<tgBot1> <alan_griffiths> @Ismaelbonato, I suspect the important factor is that "sudo" is losing some environment variable. A wild guess: is QT_QPA_PLATFORM set?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> rootstock-ng is a pain when you don't have recovery :(
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> @alan_griffiths, Sorry I have no idea! I started yesterday to play with this
<tgBot1> <NotKit> [    5.582677] initrd: checking filesystem for userdata took (including e2fsck) 0 seconds … [    5.589681] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00000200
<Beton> Hello, I have problem flashing my BQ E5 with Ubports Installer, I'm doing everything like installer says, but it stops on "Please reboot to bootloader" and repeat "debug: Running platform tool fallback exec asar cmd fastboot devices" in console. My E5 is in fastboot mode of course. I also see my device in dmesg and lsusb.
<lotuspsychje> Beton: i had same issue on the ubports installer
<lotuspsychje> Beton: i had to install manually from commandline
<Beton> lotuspsychje, so I should use old method? Where can I find tutorial, because i don't remember this, and can't find it on Ubports site?
<lotuspsychje> Beton: sorry, cant remember the proper command either anymore, as i tested so many tools, magic device tool,ubports installer,snap and git..
<lotuspsychje> Beton: i can only say, it worked with manually command from terminal and afterwards i had to enable devel channel because of some bugs
<Beton> Also, Ubuntu Installer is misleading for BQ E5, because it says "Press Power + Vol Down for reboot to fastboot", but for BQ E5 this is Power + Vol Up...
<lotuspsychje> Beton: yeah its not perfect yet
<Beton> How can I exit from Fastboot mode?
<Beton> Power + Vol Up works
<Beton> So I must find old documentation now, because I don't want to brick, it's my only phone ;)
<lotuspsychje> Beton: try to ask here & idle perhaps
<lotuspsychje> i think UniSuperBox helped me
<tgBot1> <NotKit> Feb  3 16:40:11 ubuntu-phablet watchdog: 'lightdm' (instance '') hit respawn limit - rebooting
<tgBot1> <NotKit> how can I mask lightdm?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Create the file `/etc/init/lightdm.override` with the content `manual`
<tgBot1> <NotKit> https://bpaste.net/show/c13a191cf9ae
<tgBot1> <NotKit> hm, key 12, I wonder what is it
<tgBot1> <JhoeyLennon> Please, is there any group ubpots in portuguese?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> does UBPorts still use forked libhybris?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, we've still our own.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> It's better to see what `logcat` says when Mir fails to launch, though
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, I rebased your tree on upstream already. Its only a few patches different
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> You should be able to update it easily
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @UniversalSuperBox, I started with test_hwcomposer and it fails with test_hwcomposer: test_hwcomposer.cpp:238: int main(int, char**): Assertion `eglGetError() == EGL_SUCCESS' failed., which doesn't happen with normal one
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @JBBgameich, Awesome. Can you submit a PR so Jenkins makes a package?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> does it automatically build package for PRs?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, if there's a Jenkinsfile
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> @JhoeyLennon, There it is: https://t.me/joinchat/ALdCegI_knZj301cCAbSMw
<tgBot1> <NotKit> <s>please include https://github.com/libhybris/libhybris/pull/363 in PR then</s>
<tgBot1> <JhoeyLennon> @mattbel10, thank you 😉
<tgBot1> <mattbel10> Nao tem problema Joey, prazer 😃👍
<Beton> I found old tutorial and it's working, updated to latest 15.04 RC. I think this should be available on official UBports site, especially of Ubports Installer not working for some older devices...
<Beton> https://web.archive.org/web/20170622144804/https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/How-to-flash-existing-ubuntu-touch-devices-with-Ubports-images
<tgBot1> <Corne> I see you have an irc bridge might someone care to share the domain and room I much prefer IRC over telegram
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Freenode #ubports
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> The Community Update is timed to start in two hours, is that correct?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> yerp
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @NotKit, Waait. There is a process that can reboot the phone if another process respawns too often?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> maybe it's just upstart?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Flohack, yes
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Looking to join the Community Update Live?  It's starting right about.... NOW.  Get the link at the News Channel and join us and learn more about your UBports community.  https://t.me/ubports_news
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @dohbee, Could tjat explain the unforeseen reboots of FP2?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> maybe?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i mean, it would be in the logs i guess
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I think I could do a fix on one of my community update questions in the forum, what is the common hardware aspect linking cooler freiza and turbo which allow Anbox on them but currently not so on other devices?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, no, there's a watchdog script that reboots phone if things keep crashing
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, No, that's kernel problems
<tgBot1> <NotKit> so to build libhybris by hand, better make a copy of UBports rootfs, install build packages and compile it?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, you want to build it on the device?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I guess that's the fastest way?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> maybe
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, https://askubuntu.com/a/623311/50737
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> WILL!  I've got yhour back!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> release your inner Durst
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ie "make a chroot"
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> WE ARE LIVE ON COMMUNITY UPDATE SO EXPECT THIS CHAT TO SEEM WEIRD IF YOU ARE NOT WATCHING
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, as opposed to normal weird?
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @TartanSpartan, Are not qualcomm snapdragon device, in fact are mediatek. There is an issue with qualcomm chipset. … Not that I want to answer instead of a F4, they can do too, but your curiosity is satisfed now.
<tgBot1> <tsimonq2> @wayneoutthere, \o\ /o/ \o\ /o/
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Ok so I think I phrased my question correctly in that case.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> guess i'll pause the Shalamar for a while
<tgBot1> <NotKit> so MediaTek supports it, cool
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TronFortyTwo, turbo is not mtk, it's exynos
<tgBot1> <dohbee> there's nothing specific about the hardware i guess. turbo has the most RAM of supported devices i guess, and cooler/frieza are exactly the same except for screen resolution
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> do that again, Jan
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> WILLLL!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> get him!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> haha\
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @dohbee, Oh you're right,
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Was that a donke sound or a city name?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> "The Graveyard of my Failed Dreams " - Will Atwood, 2018
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> and there are 2 canadians now too
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> haha
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> ;D
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> UBports Community Steering Committee "Doing business as - "UBAM"
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Flohack airports are the best place to join from :P
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> love you man.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> ♥️❤️
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> UBAM = UB AMazing
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> UBFR = UBports First Responders
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> HIGH FIVE FAQ WILL
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> 😻😻😻
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Very nice to see Will in the fold there, he's a stand up guy.
<tgBot1> <malditobastardo> Yeah, very good words
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> we have our new stage man
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> well said.  this will be available as audio to grab/go.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> panopticon jokes probably not the best thing to make, concerning production of a phone os
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> ubuntu touch is not...
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> not a word made sense.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> so all the renaming will have to be renamed back to unity8?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Call to action: Anyone with C+, C++, or with Unity, come! Help! :)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Want convergence sooner?  Come! Help! :)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> lost you marius :)
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Jan - be his spokesman
<tgBot1> <NotKit> does UBPorts Anbox use Android graphics drivers directly, like Alien Dalvik/SFDroid, or through transport layer?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I'll ask again guys, what's the timescale you're thinking for Anbox and further rollout?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Thanks Dalton, good to know :)
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/KcYuYe7H/file_4035.jpg
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> Ubuntu and Ubports users at FOSDEM salute you all!
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> \o/
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> hey guys at FOSDEM.
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> Whats with the sunscreen bottle?
<tgBot1> <Crash_Burn> It finds its way to all the photos :)
<tgBot1> <DiogoConstantino> We nees to be prepared for Sunny Brussels! Right @arudy ?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> @mariogrip you having a solid version of Xenial with Anbox as q daily driver is just envy inspiring :p
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> *a
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> Is Nexus5 16.04 at same stage?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you should be able to generate automated "changelogs"
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Btw Dalton if you're unsure about the pronunciation of my name, "shayyy-mus" :)
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> muhs or moos
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> wait
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> facepalm
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Former. I'll give you a fistbump if you say it live just now :)
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Sweet info.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> well changelogs are never user friendly
<tgBot1> <dohbee> go read the updates for apps on android
<tgBot1> <dohbee> you can just do `echo "Bug fixes and performance improvements." >> changelog-$(date +%s).txt`
<tgBot1> <dohbee> write better commit messages :)
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Boom! Love you guys.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> <dalton> one. two. threeve.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Kwak
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> quackly. answer
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> It was not quick. It was quack.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Any timescale for general functionality of Libertine on Xenial?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> dot biz
<tgBot1> <dohbee> dot im
<tgBot1> <dohbee> dot phone
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> did you say 'slap a bun on it'?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> *general
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it works, sort of
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Crash_Burn you can install it in a click if you want i guess
<tgBot1> <dohbee> trust no apps.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Libertine works on Vivid for me, not so on Xenial.
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Yes you can sir! #FellowAmerican
<tgBot1> <dohbee> not really
<tgBot1> <dohbee> the browser should be confined
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> I was saying yes he can pronounce my name
<tgBot1> <dohbee> webapp-container is for sure. i think we confined the browser too
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but it is a deb
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Then I will poke Marius in PM to make him poke the app hehe.
<tgBot1> <seshpenguin> "Yumi is my bae"
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Thanks for all the answering brothers!
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> Rebranded! Great job crew
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> hahaha
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> does anyone know the facebook url?? haha
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> no.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> 👍
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Whoops, I hit "End Call" rather than "Go offline" XD
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> I tried to go but I got drawn back
<tgBot1> <dohbee> so yeah, browser downloads are a bit convoluted
<tgBot1> <samitormanen> Thanks guys again!! 👊😎
<tgBot1> <dohbee> because it's a phone where the filesystem is meant to be abstracted away
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox My daughters wonder what that snowman is all about.  It's very important feature in your backdrop now.  Maybe you can dress it differently each week?  :)
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> ...but if the internal storage's /Downloads folder works for some people, shouldn't we permit /Media/SDcard/Downloads to work for others? That's one of the power-user features which attracts people to Firefox.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, It's kinda a safety for the things in that basket
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> just in case
<tgBot1> <arudy> @DiogoConstantino, Oh yeahh 🤘🌞
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Did I say we shouldn't?
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> No, but just to reaffirm my point.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> then please don't reply in a manner which implies i did :)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i would say firefox is probably less secure in this manner. but really i'm just pointing out where the difficulties lie
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but the webbrowser-app is less secure in other areas (it's based on outdated chromium and lacking many security fixes)
<tgBot1> <TartanSpartan> Just in case anyone had ambiguity there. Sorry if I came across as contrarian.
<Beton> Is stats.ubports.com down, or moved to other domain?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> firefox and chromium kind of make me wish i never had to use the web again
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Beton, it was taken down intentionally
<Beton> Why? I think its good idea to have statistics like this
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> It was extremely inaccurate and people were quoting it
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @UniversalSuperBox, So, you know the real numbers...
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Nope
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Because the stats were wrong
<tgBot1> <matv1> I forgot to ask just now: any development on the unav situation Florian mentioned the previous time
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> The aggregate were correct
<tgBot1> <matv1> any news there?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> https://twitter.com/costalesdev/status/958045845529792517
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> I think Marius is right that if the inaccuracies are the same in relation to each different device, then we know that the ratios between the devices are accurate
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @UniversalSuperBox, What it means?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> The percentages per country, etc. were more correct.
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> ok
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> If they are all out by a factor of x5, the proportions are unchanged
<Beton> Because method of colecting statistics was wrong, it based on asking for updates iirc
<Beton> it should base on uniqie device ID, every Ubuntu Touch device have it
<Beton> Crash reports base on this too
<Beton> Also I see that there still is option to send crash raports to Canonical on latest 15.04 RC, shouldn't it be removed?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Beton, i don't think so. crash reports are still useful, especially once 16.04 is made stable
<tgBot1> <NotKit> well, it was naive of me to expect Mir to just work: https://bpaste.net/show/15afcdb69c71
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I updated libhybris though and test_hwcomposer runs now
<tgBot1> <NotKit> key 12 would be NATIVE_WINDOW_DEFAULT_DATASPACE https://github.com/libhybris/libhybris/commit/ad5b3d2530d6bd534930c43ee9f34666bc7b1808#diff-e5a142e46157d2a0ad4735bb1346de52R304
<Beton> @dohbee so Canonical still support Ubuntu Touch or these reports go to UBports developers now?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> should I build xenial_-_mir28 branch of mir-android-platform?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Beton, Canonical doesn't exactly, but the phone image is still Ubuntu, and so crash reports should go to Ubuntu.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i wouldn't suggest that ubports should run their own crash report server at all.
<Beton> ok, i understand now
<Beton> btw, I flashed my BQ E5 today, and I saw that I can choose 16.04/dev branch, so something changed about 16.04 version on legacy devices?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> it's been available for a while now
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @dohbee, Legacy devices only.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @Cesar_Herrera, Huh?
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> Only those were from Canonical.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Canonical does not support any of the phone/tablet devices any more
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> Yes.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> no, the m10 too
<tgBot1> <dohbee> but really, whatever you are saying has nothing to do with what i was saying
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> I shoud say Ubuntu and no Canonical.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i still have no idea what you're trying to say
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Ubuntu is still Ubuntu
<tgBot1> <dohbee> many of the underlying packages still come from the main ubuntu archive. ubports doesn't rebuild 100% of the stack independently
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> I refered about the crash reports.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> ie systemd/upstart comes from ubuntu. glib comes from ubuntu. pam comes from ubuntu.
<tgBot1> <dohbee> yes, and if on 16.04 systemd crashes, it would be nice if ubuntu would fix it :)
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> :)
<tgBot1> <NotKit> The following packages have unmet dependencies: …  libmirrenderer-dev : Depends: libmircommon-dev (= 0.26.3+16.04.20170605-0ubuntu1.1) but 0.24.20ubuntu11+ubports+0~20180125235309.11~1.gbp713a61 is to be installed
<tgBot1> <NotKit> where can I get the correct version of libmirrenderer-dev?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> i think plasma mobile crashes go there too
<tgBot1> <dohbee> oh bummer, i can't actually see the reports any more it seems :(
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, Who?????  I'll punish the man! ;)
<tgBot1> <NotKit> wait, so mir-android-platform repo is for newer mir versions (basically it got split for main Mir tree), and UBPorts xenial still uses 0.24?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> yep
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I get somewhat confused by all the branches, any quick guide on that?
<tgBot1> <Walid> what repo should use for device tree based on cm-12.1, ubport-5.1 or halium-5.1 ?
<tgBot1> alecsito was added by: alecsito
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @alecsito, Hello Alex. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @Walid, halium
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Just know that it won't be officially done until... probably after OTA-4
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> You can join me on my quest to flesh out the Halium 'standard' though, along with the guys from Plasma Mobile and LuneOS
<tgBot1> <NotKit> what was the newest device to get relatively functional port though?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Walid ported the Moto G3 using the ubp-5.1 base
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I got middling results on the Moto G5 Plus using halium-7.1
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> But now I'm working on the 5X and hitting a brick wall
<tgBot1> <NotKit> on initial startup level or somewhere later?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Later. Console programs work for a bit, then something gets printed in the log and everything stops launching
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Let me find that...
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> `[   25.613724] msm_rng:Data not available!`
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> After that, I can only launch a few programs. New shell sessions won't appear.
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I had weird freezes with Halium on Qualcomm devices just like you described, but it happened later
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @NotKit, I got a somewhat working port on Samsung S3 Neo 😆
<tgBot1> <Flohack> But only on 16.04, 15.04 has lots of issues with that
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Again, only happens after a certain amount of things have been done. For example, after I tossed in Telnet rather than ssh on boot, it'll run slightly longer.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Until I try to read too much from `/dev/random`
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't know if that's a cause or a symptom though
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Can't use sudo
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> So most things go out the window. :P
<tgBot1> <NotKit> does it happen only on Ubuntu rootfs or on Halium reference as well with your kernel configuration?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> I haven't switched to reference yet. Going to try that now.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Just waiting for that sweet systemimage build...
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Both?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, that would be disastrous
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Well, loss of entropy means the rng gets consumed, and then you get the freeze
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh! You were serious
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Who knows why the rng kills itself, though...
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Needs some special entropy generator from Android?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> It's in-kernel
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Hopefully. If it was in an Android service we'd have some pain coming up
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem did you get similar behavior on your build?
<tgBot1> <Flohack> @dohbee, And then it will consume the battery. Finally found the reason for aging batteries
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I don't think that's related
<tgBot1> <Flohack> Hahah joking
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> and then it leacks memory and here the famous RAM problem source found too
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> (😁)
<tgBot1> <Ismaelbonato> About run unity8 on top of x11! When will it be ready?
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> Mir already works on top of X
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> I never tried thought
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @dohbee, can it be disabled though?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, exactly the same
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, Sure I guess
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @NotKit, yep, same problem with reference
<tgBot1> <NotKit> oops
<tgBot1> <NotKit> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/KH0y61T4/file_4037.jpg
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> 16.04 huh
<tgBot1> <ignorare> https://bobsummerwill.com/2018/02/03/helping-purism-not-to-make-the-same-mistakes/
<tgBot1> <NotKit> so it implementing NATIVE_WINDOW_CONSUMER_USAGE_BITS was enough to get Mir running on Helio X27
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I wish rebuilding Mir with few lines added didn't take few hours though, lol
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @UniversalSuperBox, but Nexus 5X is like a reference for Halium? so it can be due to kernel config differences?
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @NotKit, mir is a beast, but if you want you can send a pr that will trigger a build on our build system 5-6minutes to build
<tgBot1> <NotKit> will do
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> our 64-core arm64 flexes :)
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @NotKit, It did it with and without the changes
<tgBot1> <NotKit> wow, way better than poor OnePlus 2 I used for building, lol
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, hey Marius :P. I just wanted to inform you that the latest ubports halium rootfs doesn't seem to work. it just bootloops with no graphics
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, humm, noted, will take a look at that
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, I assume that's due to caf-related changes
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Since we're mobbing @mariogrip... ever had a deadlock due to the msm_rng failing?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> I tested on HTC 10 btw
<tgBot1> <NotKit> it's latest rootfs on photo though
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, nope
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @NotKit, is that a caf device?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> but I built hybris from @JBBgameich tree
<tgBot1> <NotKit> no, MediaTek
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> yeah, it's only qcom caf's that has some struggles
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> had to revert some stuff due to our samsung chip device (pro5) didn't like the new hwc changes
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> but im working on a workaround for that
<tgBot1> <NotKit> MTK wouldn't like them too with prebuilt HWC, I think
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> mediatek is smart, they don't change enums values in the middle of the DAMN enum
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, so we're looking at separate rootfs's again?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> but if size of complete struct changes by additions in the end, wouldn't it still break?
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, nope, just need to dome some magic with mir to have two androd platform binaries, one 7.1++ and one for 6.1— and then load the correct one on init
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> like pulseaudo does
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @mariogrip, getting mtk_disp_mgr 32-bit ioctls compat layer running was crazy enough to question that
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> since we cannot rebuild the android stuff on the pro5 we cannot use my other fix that halium can use :(
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/0grjeZZH/file_4039.jpg
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Guys my 5X needs help
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> since that reqires changes to hwc on android
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> @UniversalSuperBox, I think the 808 turned into a fusion reactor, gg
<tgBot1> <Lyokanthrope> you just solved free energy
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @Lyokanthrope, Can I patent this
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, yeah, i assumed that as well as i only got issues on a CAF HTC 10. older version of this rootfs works perfectly
<tgBot1> <NotKit> anyway, to get touchscren rotated, will LIBINPUT udev rules apply?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> The plot thickens. My 5X works with my kernel config changes in reference.
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> (It was booting the wrong rootfs before)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, Rotated? Did you go through the initial setup?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I didn't yet since touchscreen is misaligned
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, same expersience. reference rootfs worked, but not ubports one
<tgBot1> <dohbee> @NotKit, Pretty sure initial setup is always portrait, and rotation will work normally after
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @dohbee, the screen is physically rotated iirc. so the image needs to be rotated 180 degrees all the time
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Huh?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> that's a phone with a physically flipped screen iirc
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, the kernel *should* do that, should not be a userland issue
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> (at least qcom does that)
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, @NotKit ?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I'm pretty sure it's a tablet?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> @vanyasem, yes
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> @dohbee, (the screen itself is rotated by factory)
<tgBot1> <NotKit> well, actually, the screen is portrait
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I still don't know what that means
<tgBot1> <NotKit> but touchscreen is reported landscape
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> @dohbee, well that doesn't really matter. it's a portriat tablet, counts as a "big phone"
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Does not compute
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> like the oneplus 5 where the screen is monted upside down
<tgBot1> <mariogrip> and turned around in software (kernel)
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Still seems irrelevant
<tgBot1> <NotKit> the device is "PDA" though, so neither phone nor tablet technically
<tgBot1> <dohbee> The setup wizard is always in portrait. So if it's appearing portrait, it doesn't mean rotation isn't working
<tgBot1> <NotKit> no, it's not the issue
<tgBot1> <NotKit> it's that touch screen is reported landscape
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Ah
<tgBot1> <dohbee> So a bug, or maybe something not synced
<tgBot1> <NotKit> it's "a feature"
<tgBot1> <NotKit> since basically for Android they set ro.sf.hw_rotation=270
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Oh, change that maybe?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> well, it needs to be undone somehow, but my original questions was, would Mir handle libinput calibration set through udev rules?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> or this need to be fixed in kernel?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> I think it should work
<tgBot1> <NotKit> yes, 270 degrees rotation matrix helped
<tgBot1> <NotKit> well, UI runs, everything else doesn't :) feels way smoother than GNOME Shell on same device though
<tgBot1> <dohbee> Nice
<tgBot1> <NotKit> does anyone know how /dev/wmtWifi is controlled on frieza/other MediaTek devices?
<tgBot1> <dohbee> What level of control? NetworkManager is used on userspace side
#ubports 2018-02-04
<tgBot1> <NotKit> maybe there is NetworkManager plugin then?
<tgBot1> <KingJamez> Has anyone managed to get the OPO to conect to wireless display?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, blog this adventure in detail! ;)
<tgBot1> <profetik777> @wayneoutthere, +1
<tgBot1> <sudanisayfree> Good morning ,  … In the list of language , I cannot find  Arabic language , why ?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Walid, can you send me a bunch of pictures of Ubuntu Touch on your G3?
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @sudanisayfree, you cant? we will fix if thats true and thanks
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> oh...... there seems to maybe be problem.... with welcome page. what device and browser are you on, curious?
<tgBot1> <Christopher> I like the blog-post style community updates the best
<tgBot1> <Christopher> because I can see what things are coming for my device right away
<tgBot1> <Distanger> Good day guys. I want to create a container in Ubuntu touch Nexus 5 but getting following error
<tgBot1> <Distanger> (Photo, 919x71) https://irc.ubports.com/iZIZuwDs/file_4041.jpg
<tgBot1> <Distanger> does anyone know what is going on ?
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @Distanger seems like you are not connected to the internet
<tgBot1> <Distanger> @TronFortyTwo Oh yeah turns out to be that my WiFi was not working
<tgBot1> <Johan_k> I have been using UT for a few days now but the OS works great, and a lot of useful apps.a
<tgBot1> <Distanger> @TronFortyTwo Thanks a lot :D
<tgBot1> <TronFortyTwo> @Distanger, np👍
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> i have 2 questions: … can i safely delete my ubuntu one account now after we've changed the store and push server? … can i synchronize my contacts with nextcloud (carddav)?
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> I think the push Server still uses the Ubuntu one Login
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> okay. thank you
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> what about carddav though? that's the only thing that stops me from using it as a daily driver :P
<tgBot1> GiuseppeFiamingo was added by: GiuseppeFiamingo
<tgBot1> <Stereofont> @GiuseppeFiamingo, Hello Giuseppe. Welcome! Check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<tgBot1> <NotKit> how can you rotate the screen if sensor isn't working?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> is there a way to enable keyboard vibration?
<tgBot1> <Thoralf Sann> @vanyasem, Lanuage settings
<tgBot1> <Thoralf Sann> Language
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> oh my vibrator is broken
<tgBot1> <Thoralf Sann> 🙁
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> it's located on the case and my case it loose, so it gets disconnected from time to time
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, pretty sure working. definitely cal dav stuff working but i cannot confirm contacts.  there is a ubuntu touch cloud focusued (mainly nextcloud) group.
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> caldav is working, yeah
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> i need carddav with nextcloud, couldn't find an option
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> could you link me to that group
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> UBports Clouds … https://t.me/UBports_Cloudsters
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> ty wayne
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> np
<tgBot1> <NotKit> ok, after fixing SELinux issue Wi-Fi can be activated
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I can't rotate screen or start browser though
<tgBot1> <NotKit> how can I debug if rotation sensor is picked up at all?
<bshah> test_sensors?
<tgBot1> <NotKit> it works on Hybris side
<tgBot1> <NotKit> https://bpaste.net/show/fc0f390e9257
<tgBot1> <NotKit> well, technically locking landscape will be even better, since you wouldn't want to use keyboard device in portrait mode
<tgBot1> <NotKit> Feb  4 12:35:45 ubuntu-phablet pulseaudio[2818]: [pulseaudio] module-droid-discover.c: Unsupported Android version 7.1.1 … Feb  4 12:35:45 ubuntu-phablet pulseaudio[2818]: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-droid-discover" (argument: "voice_virtual_stream=true"): initialization failed.
<tgBot1> <NotKit> what that module is for?
<bshah> module-droid-discover is basically wrapper around module-droid-card
<bshah> it can load different versioned -card module based on android version
<bshah> trick to use single pulseaudio build for multiple devices
<tgBot1> <NotKit> so I theory I can just compile https://github.com/mer-hybris/pulseaudio-modules-droid for mine device?
<bshah> in theory yes
<bshah> in practice no
<bshah> reason being pulseaudio in ubuntu is not patched to provide dev headers
<tgBot1> <NotKit> you did it for Plasma though?
<bshah> no well I've a hack to load -card-22 module directly insteaed of discover
<bshah> you can modify touch.pa
<bshah> which in theory works fine with android 7
<tgBot1> <NotKit> https://github.com/ubports/pulseaudio-packaging/blob/9ef5a821f8b16e17599861c834998917478a6795/debian/patches/0902-install_pulsecore_headers.patch
<bshah> ah
<bshah> right yeah
<tgBot1> <NotKit> Feb  4 13:09:57 ubuntu-phablet pulseaudio[2881]: [pulseaudio] droid-util.c: [/vendor/etc/audio_policy.conf:28] failed to parse line - unknown field (global_configuration)
<tgBot1> <NotKit> I guess pulseaudio-modules-droid is still too old
<bshah> yep.. mariogrip did manage to upgrade it locally earlier
<bshah> but oh well
<tgBot1> <NotKit> then I should probably ask @mariogrip before trying to repeat this
<tgBot1> <Walid> @UniversalSuperBox, with UT vivid or xenial ?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @Walid, Either
<tgBot1> <arudy> I've just meet tobias bernard after his talk @ fosdem about animation and all. He didnt know that qml can actualy already being able to implement his idea. He is activ in the GNOME project but he might be someone to reach during design thinking about unity8
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @arudy, nice work.  @neothethird ?
<tgBot1> <neothethird> what what
<tgBot1> <arudy> Note: He also said that gnome take him a lot of time. But i left him with someone with an ubuntu hat that was explaining the nested and stated thing in qml
<tgBot1> <tydell> Where can I find a UT lockscreen source code ?
<tgBot1> <neothethird> @tydell, somewhere in https://github.com/ubports/unity8
<tgBot1> <tydell> thanks
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @neothethird, saw unity8 and you came to my heart.
<tgBot1> <Eranuzan> How can i install anbox? is the 'apt install anbox' method  the best installation method?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<tgBot1> <Eranuzan> Thanks :)
<tgBot1> kenvandine was added by: kenvandine
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> Fwd from maharudra108: Anyone know ubuntu touch compatible kernel for bq 4.5
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> Or for any mtk device
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> (Photo, 480x800) https://irc.ubports.com/710lLJt8/file_4050.jpg
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @maharudra108, Don't post the same thing in multiple groups at the same time please
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> Both grps are different nahh!!
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Was curious about what driver / chipset the WiFi has on my M10. Tried dmesg but didn't see anything. How would one check?
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @padraic7a, Use Device info app from playstore
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> It will give u info abt drivers
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> 👍
<tgBot1> <JBBgameich> @maharudra108, Play Store is probably not the best thing to recommend on Ubuntu Touch without Anbox :/
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> I thought you meant the OpenStore - I'm using an ubports tablet!
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @padraic7a, Oops then don't know
<tgBot1> <maharudra108> @JBBgameich, Sorry i thought he is using android nd want to know his drivers for kernel
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Aida64 would possibly have worked... Doesn't seem to be available now
<tgBot1> <mateosalta> I linked the click in chat once, but is propritory see we cant transfer to new store
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Hmm, I will post a request on their forum later when I have a chance.
<tgBot1> <criztovyl> Anyone here an idea how I could do a phone call on my UT device using my computer's mic and speakers? :D
<tgBot1> <zoomer296> Quick question: When UBports is ported via Halium, do any device-specific changes need to be made to the UBports image itself?
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @zoomer296, The ideal situation is Halium standard config files which we translate into our own configs
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Whether or not that's possible................... that's for me to try to figure out I guess
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @padraic7a, You could try standard tools like `lspci` or `lsusb`, but I don't think they'll return anything since Android is interfacing with that hardware.
<tgBot1> <padraic7a> Those commands don't work.  … Ah, I thought android was probably just over the GSM / 4g / whatever portion of the hardware..
<tgBot1> Devrahul was added by: Devrahul
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> is openstore down?
<tgBot1> <vanyasem> i can't download anything
<tgBot1> Ricardo was added by: Ricardo
<tgBot1> <Ricardo> In open store you can not download anything there is any problem
<tgBot1> <peternerlich> Hi @kenvandine, @Devrahul and Ricardo! I'm part of the Welcoming Team. Please read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed and feel free to ask any question, especially in the Newcomers Room!
<tgBot1> <bhdouglass> Sorry guys, there seems to be an issue with our file hosting service for the OpenStore. Please hold out for a bit
<tgBot1> <aorzh> ok, tnx
<tgBot1> <Daniel> @UniversalSuperBox, Will this be worked on when 16.04 is ready? I love the Fairphone and I love UT, but I hate 15 reboots/day...
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> Reports say it's a problem on Fairphone's own Android, too.
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> @bhdouglass, Darn i will have to wait to upload all those life-changing apps I wrote
<tgBot1> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, did you make a webapp for ismycomputeronfire.com
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> No! But it sounds like my style
<tgBot1> <Daniel> I had spontaneous reboots on Android, true, but not that often and not that reproducable...
<tgBot1> <wayneoutthere> I think I wrote the first webapp - (minus) app
<tgBot1> <Cesar_Herrera> @DanChapman Dekko2 has no translations yet?
<tgBot1> Omar Bibi was added by: Omar Bibi
<tgBot1> <Omar Bibi> Hi everyone. I would like to join the community. I’m trying to install the os on a Nexus 5 and am having a bit of trouble. Anyone willing to help?
<Beton> Hello @Omar Bibi, what problem do you have?
#ubports 2020-01-30
<shadoxx> Hi all. Ordered a Pinephone, researching options. Is this project still relatively active?
<Fuseteam> Ofcourse it is we are now 2500+ strong in the supergroup
<shadoxx> Fuseteam: <3
<shadoxx> Awesome. I'm excited to become a part of the community
<Fuseteam> woot
#ubports 2020-02-02
<Church-> Hey there folks
<sunweaver> for those who are interested, I set up a #debian-ubports channel over at OFTC (aka irc.debian.org). That channel will be a good place for monitoring the progress of Unity8 packaging for Debian.
